# The 2013 College and NFL Football thread.



## EricABQ

Last year I remember there were at least a couple of us who would comment on the week's action, so I though I would start a thread to discuss all things American football.

We are less than a week away from the college season kicking off and less than two weeks from the NFL. Personally, I'm more of a fan of the college game, in spite of how ridiculous I think the NCAA is.

My initial leans on two of the bigger games the first weekend are that I like Clemson +2 against Georgia, and I like LSU -4 against Texas Christian.

More later.

Oh, and I should warn you that if you take my gambling advice you will lose money.


----------



## EricABQ

Well it seems like the entire NFL media is piling on Rex Ryan this morning. 

His rookie savior QB sucks and he goes and gets his one veteran QB (who also sucks) injured. 

Looks like the Jets will be a circus again this year.


----------



## EricABQ

So the Johnny Manziel saga comes to an end with a half game suspension. A few thoughts on the matter: I find it basically impossible to believe that he would sign over 4000 autographs for memorabilia dealers without getting paid for it, and in fact I don't believe it. I think there is very little doubt that he lied to the NCAA investigators because he knew the dealers could not be compelled to cooperate with the investigation so there wasn't much risk in lying. So, he gets away with it.

Having said that, screw the NCAA. It's an incompetent, corrupt, and outdated organization anyway so good for him for getting over.

Now, some actual games tonight. From tonight's slate I will be watching the North Carolina v. South Carolina game, mainly to see if Jadaveon Clowney is the superman he's being hyped to be. He certainly was last year in the few games of his I watched.


----------



## Ondine

EricABQ said:


> Looks like the Jets will be a circus again this year.


This is the first authentic goofiest team since. I hope they keep being like that because you can have a lot of fun all along the season; just remember the epic 'butt fumble' :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

The butt fumble will never not be funny.


----------



## Ondine

EricABQ said:


> His rookie savior QB sucks and he goes and gets his one veteran QB (who also sucks) injured.


Looks like the OC wants Geno for the starting position while Rayan want his little spoiled child, Sanchez. The circus keeps rolling.


----------



## EricABQ

First full slate of college games today. Some really good games in Georgia @ Clemson, LSU v. TCU at a neutral site, and Boise State @ Washington. Plus, the usual mix of early season mismatches. 

Of the three potentially great matchups I mentioned, I like Clemson, LSU, and Washington to come out on top.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> So the Johnny Manziel saga comes to an end with a half game suspension. A few thoughts on the matter: I find it basically impossible to believe that he would sign over 4000 autographs for memorabilia dealers without getting paid for it, and in fact I don't believe it. I think there is very little doubt that he lied to the NCAA investigators because he knew the dealers could not be compelled to cooperate with the investigation so there wasn't much risk in lying. So, he gets away with it.
> 
> Having said that, screw the NCAA. It's an incompetent, corrupt, and outdated organization anyway so good for him for getting over.
> 
> Now, some actual games tonight. From tonight's slate I will be watching the North Carolina v. South Carolina game, mainly to see if Jadaveon Clowney is the superman he's being hyped to be. He certainly was last year in the few games of his I watched.


The Johnny Touchdown Saga continues. Today, after taunting Rice players, he was benched. Rightly so...can't wait 'til this punk takes his act to the pros. CF doesn't need this a-hole behavior.

'Bama for A&M, comin' soon. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Eric's games, I'll go with GA, LSU, and B. S. (that will be censored ). Hope Dawgs win in their new stadium, though. :tiphat:

Some eyebrow-raising finals in Week 1...

North Dakota State 24 Kansas St. 21

Fresno St. 52 (OT) Rutgers 51

N. Illinois 30 Iowa 27 (N. Illinois is okay, but how once-mighty Iowa has fallen.)

Florida 24 Toledo 6 (Half of Florida's team must be suspended. LOL)

W. Virginia 24 William & Mary 17

Current e-r happening...

2nd Qtr, E. Washington 26 Oregon St. 17


----------



## Vaneyes

Hotdog entrance by Clemson will energize their fans, but more importantly, pisss GA off. Play ball!


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> The Johnny Touchdown Saga continues. Today, after taunting Rice players, he was benched. Rightly so...can't wait 'til this punk takes his act to the pros. CF doesn't need this a-hole behavior.
> 
> 'Bama for A&M, comin' soon. :lol:


Couldn't agree with you more about Manziel. He comes off as a spoiled punk with a huge sense of entitlement.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I got all three of those picks correct. Unfortunately for me, in my office pool there are ten games, and I missed three of the other seven. So, no cash for me this week.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Maryland beat FIU yesterday, 43-10!!! I'm so glad I went to see it, even though I got sun-burned. It's been a long time, if ever, since I saw a game live that the team I was rooting for won by that wide of a margin.


----------



## kv466

I feel yet another painful year for me and my Phins...hate the new logo, too.


----------



## Ukko

kv466 said:


> I feel yet another painful year for me and my Phins...hate the new logo, too.


Really? I think they have a decent chance to finish 2nd in their division... could that possibly be good enough to make the playoffs?


----------



## Vaneyes

Congrats, Eric. UW Dawgs displayed an amazingly balanced O, and a suffocating D. No contest. Could be a great year if they can maintain the mo. Best head coach since James IMO. :tiphat:


----------



## science

E! A! G! L! E! S! Eagles!

It's always innarestin in Philly.


----------



## Skilmarilion

St. Louis Rams fan here! We must have one of (if not, the) youngest roster in the league. So much young talent, albeit the lack of any veteran presence on the offense should be a challenge for Bradford. I love the discipline that Fisher has brought to the team.

I think the NFC West is by far the strongest division in the league -- especially defensively. It's a shame that Harvin is injured again, but I still see Seattle being really good with an improved version of Russell Wilson. It'll be tough for them to take the division with an absolutely loaded SF around!

It'll be interesting to see how the Ravens respond to the off-season exodus. The usual suspects will do well, but I think the AFC is a lot more wide open going into this season.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Congrats, Eric. UW Dawgs displayed an amazingly balanced O, and a suffocating D. No contest. Could be a great year if they can maintain the mo. Best head coach since James IMO. :tiphat:


Well, as a Washington State grad I of course take no pleasure in the Huskies winning. I'm hoping that the result of that game is more indicative of Boise taking a big step back as opposed to UW taking a big step forward. Certainly a big win for them, but they still have to contend with Stanford and Oregon in their division, so we will see how that goes.

Looking ahead to next week, the pickings are pretty slim for some watchable games. It looks like S. Carolina @ Georgia and Notre Dame @ Michigan top the list of good games, but not much after that. Florida @ Miami maybe? It might be time for Miami to get off the mat and record a big win.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 2, with my *bold* picks. 

(2) Oregon @ *Virginia +22

*(12) Florida @ *Miami +3

*(15) Texas @ *BYU +7

*(14) Notre Dame @ (17) *Michigan -4

*(6) S. Carolina @ (11) *Georgia -3

Washington St. +15* @ (25) USC


----------



## Ondine

Skilmarilion said:


> St. Louis Rams fan here! We must have one of (if not, the) youngest roster in the league. So much young talent, albeit the lack of any veteran presence on the offense should be a challenge for Bradford. I love the discipline that Fisher has brought to the team.


Fisher is an excellent coach. He just needs time. It is a slow/franchise coach. The problem is that some owners are very anxious.



> I think the NFC West is by far the strongest division in the league -- especially defensively. It's a shame that Harvin is injured again, but I still see Seattle being really good with an improved version of Russell Wilson.


Pete Caroll is the kind of intense coach I enjoy. Seattle has become a very dangerous team.



> It'll be tough for them to take the division with an absolutely loaded SF around!


I think things will be a lot more different for SF; mostly having the 'hawks in such intense momentum.



> It'll be interesting to see how the Ravens respond to the off-season exodus.


This season, the North Division is going to get really wild. I want to see how strong and intelligent can be the Steelers' backfield and if they can return to the slow and demolishing rushing team all fans want to see. The centre of the OL is of outstanding importance for them.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> CF Week 2, with my *bold* picks.
> 
> (2) Oregon @ *Virginia +22
> 
> *(12) Florida @ *Miami +3
> 
> *(15) Texas @ *BYU +7
> 
> *(14) Notre Dame @ (17) *Michigan -4
> 
> *(6) S. Carolina @ (11) *Georgia -3
> 
> Washington St. +15* @ (25) USC


I think I like all those picks except BYU. BYU just can't score, so I don't see how they cover that spread.

I would be a little nervous about Virginia +22 also, but if I had to bet that game, that's probably the side I would land on.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, it didn't take Peyton Manning very long to get into top form.

That was a pretty impressive beatdown the Broncos handed to the defending champs.


----------



## EricABQ

Miami knocks off Florida for a pretty big win for their program. 

Plus, that's two weeks in a row that an ACC team knocked off one of the big SEC teams.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes went 5 and 1 against the spread with his picks. 

For those who have never tried, that isn't easy. I may have to take his next week's picks to Vegas.

The most eye popping results for me were BYU beating Texas and Wazzu shutting down USC's offense.


----------



## Lunasong

Just wanted to pop in and say with Dayton's victory over opponent Duquesne yesterday, the Flyers extend their string of no shut-out games to 410, still the longest active streak in all of NCAA football including all your big-name schools.
The Flyers have not been shut-out since 1976!
Dayton is a no-scholarship program playing in the Pioneer Football League.


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> Well, it didn't take Peyton Manning very long to get into top form.
> 
> That was a pretty impressive beatdown the Broncos handed to the defending champs.


Yea. I was surprised by how well Wes Walker did. For a guy that small and slow, many, including myself thought him to be a product of the NE Patriots system and he wouldn't do well anywhere else. He shocked me.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Vaneyes went 5 and 1 against the spread with his picks.
> 
> For those who have never tried, that isn't easy. I may have to take his next week's picks to Vegas.
> 
> The most eye popping results for me were BYU beating Texas and Wazzu shutting down USC's offense.


Thanks, Eric, and congrats on your school's win. Two tough on-the-roads to kick-off the season. I applaud their scheduling and perseverance.

I'll be back with next week's picks. :tiphat:


----------



## science

Alright dudes and ladies. NFL Red Zone begins in about 4 minutes. Every touchdown, every turnover, every big play. I'll be here all day, no commercial breaks. 

Someone bring me a beer and a sandwich, I have to stay here on the sofa in case it starts.


----------



## science

science said:


> Alright dudes and ladies. NFL Red Zone begins in about 4 minutes. Every touchdown, every turnover, every big play. I'll be here all day, no commercial breaks.
> 
> Someone bring me a beer and a sandwich, I have to stay here on the sofa in case it starts.


[...wife remembers ex-boyfriend who cooked for her, contemplates divorce...]


----------



## science

science said:


> [...wife remembers ex-boyfriend who cooked for her, contemplates divorce...]


According to my watch, it should've started two minutes ago. And what kind of sandwich doesn't have horseradish?


----------



## science

science said:


> According to my watch, it should've started two minutes ago. And what kind of sandwich doesn't have horseradish?


[...wife snaps, shouts obscenities...]


----------



## science

science said:


> [...wife snaps, shouts obscenities...]


Oh my god, a safety on a kickoff? How stupid can you get?

[To wife, without looking.] What did you say?


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks, Eric, and congrats on your school's win. Two tough on-the-roads to kick-off the season. I applaud their scheduling and perseverance.
> 
> I'll be back with next week's picks. :tiphat:


Thanks for the congrats. It feels good to get a big win after years at the bottom of the pile. It's hard to believe that a Mike Leach coached team wins a big road game while scoring only 10 points (with the td being scored by the defense.) Weird game, but I'll take it.


----------



## Tristan

Saw Stanford beat San Jose State last night; that was pretty sweet


----------



## Skilmarilion

Some really good games yesterday. I still think SF's defense is let down by their secondary, but the offense will be phenomenal if Colin can play like that in the pocket. The move for Boldin was the best of the whole off-season imo. He is one of those no-nonsense superstars that you can rely on in the clutch.

Very happy that STL finally won an opener, it'd been too long. I wasn't sure if Cook was worth the cash but so far, so good. 

Btw, the new Jags helmet is wrong on so many levels. At least they played well!


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 3's *bold* predictions. More picks than usual this week. It's a minefield of delicate prognostications. A few teams coming off a week of bloody noses/upsets are expected to rebound. Others...

Alabama vs Johnny Touchdown is obviously GOTW. Though 'Bama and Oregon are in most respects pro, they must be on their A-games this week to cover. I'm saying they won't.

There are tricky games involving teams who're still negotiating the comeback trail, such as Tennessee, UCLA, Nebraska, Auburn, Arizona State, Washington, Illinois.

Looking for spoiler help from two schooled in that art...Purdue and Cal.

Boston College +14 1/2 @ *USC

Nevada +32* @ Florida State

Alabama @ *Texas A&M +7 1/2

Tennessee +24 1/2* @ Oregon

*Wisconsin +5* @ Arizona State

Miss. State +7 @ *Auburn

*Washington @ *Illinois +10 1/2

*TCU @ *Texas Tech +3

UCLA +4* @ Nebraska

Ohio State @ *California +17

*Ole Miss +3 1/2 @ *Texas

*Notre Dame @ *Purdue +21

*Oregon State @ *Utah -2 1/2*


----------



## EricABQ

I'm very interested to watch that A&M line this week. It wouldn't surprise me to see it move to something closer to A & M +6 (of course, now that I've said that, it will probably close at A&M +9.)

I'll post some official picks later, but right now I'm really liking Nevada +32 and Purdue +21. Those lines seem to big to me.

I do not like the Tennessee pick, however. I don't like taking the favorite when the number is that big, but Oregon easily covered a big number last week and I expect them to do it again.


----------



## Vaneyes

CNN reports on Oklahoma State's scandal...

http://tinyurl.com/p3x3g36

And ESPN re SEC...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...eived-extra-benefits-college-according-report


----------



## EricABQ

My picks, going through the same games that Vaneyes listed, listing only where I disagree:

ASU instead of Wisc, Oregon State instead of Utah, and BC instead of USC (I expect USC to win, but I can't see them scoring enough cover the 14.5)

In the big game of the week, I like Alabama for the win, but I can't make sense of the spread, so I would definitely not bet the game.

I also have no clue about tonight's game, so if I had to bet that one I would go with Texas Tech. When in doubt take the home team, I guess.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re 'Bama, Johnny Touchdown and home crowd will be sky-high. Of course execution will be the key, and 'Bama's used to hostile environs...though they coudn't handle Johnny-T at home last year, losing 29 - 24. 

Re Oregon, I keep waiting for this "pro team" to slip up. Tenn supposedly has made strides, so decent comeback improvement should be able to get somewhere inside 24 1/2 points. 

Re USC, I kinda suspect their OC has been given an ultimatum. Score abundantly, or face the same fate as Texas' DC. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

ESPN re Alabama and SEC allegations...Saban getting testy.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> ....I also have no clue about tonight's game, so if I had to bet that one I would go with Texas Tech. When in doubt take the home team, I guess.


I started watching it five or six minutes into the 3rd, with TT Red Raiders leading 10 - 0. Almost immediately, they started self-destructing.

TCU Horned Frogs (whatta name for a football team) scored 10 to tie.

Then, *the play of the game*. Red Raiders QB threw a sideline pass. The WR caught it, eluded his defender, and started running for paydirt. As he approached the endzone, he thought it'd be cool to casually toss the ball away as he crossed the line.

Yup, he timed it wrong, tossing it before he crossed the line. Incredulously, neither this bozo or a defender realized it. The "score" was reviewed, the TD denied, but TT was given the ball again, and eventually scored with a TD pass. 17 - 10.

The remainder of the game TT tried hard to return the favor, but instead got a FG, to put the game out of reach, 20 - 10.

As the announcers said...a weird game.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I Yup, he timed it wrong, tossing it before he crossed the line. Incredulously, neither this bozo or a defender realized it. The "score" was reviewed, the TD denied, but TT was given the ball again, and eventually scored with a TD pass. 17 - 10.


That seems to be the cool thing to do now, drop the ball at the first possible instant. Why that is so cool I have no idea.

There are at least two plays from the NFL that I can remember where players dropped the ball too soon and cost themselves a touchdown.

Kids these days, who can figure them out?


----------



## EricABQ

If I were in Vegas right now I would feel pretty comfortable putting a few bucks on Air Force +24.5 in tonight's matchup with Boise State.


----------



## EricABQ

This UCLA v. Nebraska game is getting away from UCLA pretty quickly. 

I picked UCLA to win this in my office pool, so this is not good for me.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I must have the power of the jinx, because right after I posted that, UCLA completely turned the game around and rolled to an easy win.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Nebraska, couldn't figure out why they wanted to cast aside their red jerseys. Announcers might've explained it in their opening stuff. Sidenote: I seldom watch an entire game...I'm always skipping around.

Cal is gonna hafta bring out the reefers at halftime. OSU is comfortably ahead.

I left the 'Bama/TAM game, then a short time ago had mini heart palpitations from the Final of 49 - 42. Now that's DE-FENSE, sportsfans.

I won't bet against Oregon anymo'.

USC did what I thought. 35 - 7.

Noles blast Nevada 62 - 7. So much for that little spread of 32.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> If I were in Vegas right now I would feel pretty comfortable putting a few bucks on Air Force +24.5 in tonight's matchup with Boise State.


Final, +2.5 in your favor.


----------



## EricABQ

That last TD by A&M totally screwed everyone holding betting slips for Bama -7.5. 

Lost my office pool by one pick. Had Mississippi State held on against Auburn I would have won. 

Looking ahead to next week there is not a whole lot to be excited about. I guess the game I would be most interested in would be Arizona State at Stanford, just because it will be Stanford's first legitimate test. I expect them to win, but we'll see how good they really are. 

Outside of that, kind of a bummer slate a games.


----------



## Vaneyes

5 - 5 here. As I said, 'twas a minefield. Haven't looked at next yet. :tiphat:

*L - Tennessee +24 1/2* @ Oregon

*W - Wisconsin +5* @ Arizona State

L - Miss. State +7 @ *Auburn

*W - Washington @ *Illinois +10 1/2

*W - TCU @ *Texas Tech +3

W - UCLA +4* @ Nebraska

L - Ohio State @ *California +17

*L - Ole Miss +3 1/2 @ *Texas

*W - Notre Dame @ *Purdue +21

*L - Oregon State @ *Utah -2 1/2*


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm more confident about CF Week 4's *bold* picks.

*Clemson -14* @ NC State

North Carolina @ *Georgia Tech -5

*Utah St. @ *USC -7

*Tennessee @ *Florida -14 1/2

*Michigan St. @ *Notre Dame -7 1/2

Purdue *@ Wisconsin -24 1/2

Arizona St. @ *Stanford -7 1/2

Auburn *@ LSU -17

Kansas St. @ *Texas -6

*Utah @ *BYU -7*


----------



## Vaneyes

Article/rumor re Johnny Touchdown's NFL draft chances. It puts forth his mental shortcomings, but none of the physical. He seems puny to me...too small for an NFL QB. More likely a Canadian Football League candidate, though I think his credentials (and notoriety...notoriety sells tickets) will attract some team(s) in the NFL. His school's p.r. says 6'1", 210 lbs. To me, he looks 5' 10", 180. At a sports blog, I read a supposed close-up witness estimating him at 5' 11", 185 lbs.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t3


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Article/rumor re Johnny Touchdown's NFL draft chances. It puts forth his mental shortcomings, but none of the physical. He seems puny to me...too small for an NFL QB. More likely a Canadian Football League candidate, though I think his credentials (and notoriety...notoriety sells tickets) will attract some team(s) in the NFL. His school's p.r. says 6'1", 210 lbs. To me, he looks 5' 10", 180. At a sports blog, I read a supposed close-up witness estimating him at 5' 11", 185 lbs.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t3


He'll be drafted. Half the teams in the nfl haves quarterbacks that can barely play. Someone will take a chance on him

I have to say, as much of a jackass as that kid is, he is one hell of a fun player to watch.


----------



## EricABQ

My picks for this weekend's action, if I were a betting man:

1. Purdue +24 (v. Wisconsin)
2. In the Arizona St. @ Stanford game, I'll take the over 49.5
3. Oregon St. - 11 (vs. San Diego State)
4. Florida St. -39.5 (vs. Bethune.) The only way they don't cover this is as an act of mercy.
5. Notre Dame -7 (vs. Michigan St.)


----------



## EricABQ

A pretty good game tonight, especially for me since I live in MWC country. 

A hard game to predict, since Boise has owned Fresno in recent years, but Fresno appears to have the better team this season. 

I'm going to pick Boise for the win. However, were I in Vegas I'd probably lay off this game due to uncertainty.


----------



## RonP

The Pittsburgh Steelers are 0-2 this year and as as fan of the Baltimore Ravens, I take great delight in that.


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> A pretty good game tonight, especially for me since I live in MWC country.
> 
> A hard game to predict, since Boise has owned Fresno in recent years, but Fresno appears to have the better team this season.
> 
> I'm going to pick Boise for the win. However, were I in Vegas I'd probably lay off this game due to uncertainty.


What a finish. Too bad you lost but they did, I believe, beat the point spread.


----------



## EricABQ

Pyotr said:


> What a finish. Too bad you lost but they did, I believe, beat the point spread.


Yeah, they did cover, but unfortunately for me, I took them in my office pool where we don't go by spreads, just wins and losses. 9 more game to go in that pool, so time to recover.

Regarding gambling, I'm beginning to think with the lack defense in most games I've seen so far, the safest bets might just be to always take the over.


----------



## EricABQ

115 points scored in the Pitt/Duke game. 

I'm telling you, all five of my picks for next week will be overs.


----------



## Vaneyes

I checked some scores earlier, and they frightened me. Hopefully, momentum changed for my good. 

Nope, 1 - 5 thus far.


----------



## EricABQ

EricABQ said:


> My picks for this weekend's action, if I were a betting man:
> 
> 1. Purdue +24 (v. Wisconsin)
> 2. In the Arizona St. @ Stanford game, I'll take the over 49.5
> 3. Oregon St. - 11 (vs. San Diego State)
> 4. Florida St. -39.5 (vs. Bethune.) The only way they don't cover this is as an act of mercy.
> 5. Notre Dame -7 (vs. Michigan St.)


I went two and three with those picks.

That's why I don't actually bet money on this stuff.


----------



## Ondine

Week three picks:

@Texans
@Packers
Cowboys
Dolphins
Vikings
@Bills
@Buccaneers
Saints
@Chargers
Redskins
@Giants
49ers
Seahawks
@Bears
Broncos

I think Buccaneers can be the big surprise this week. I hope that.


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> I went two and three with those picks.
> 
> That's why I don't actually bet money on this stuff.


Don't shortchange yourself. If you count Boise, who beat the spread, that's 3-3, which is good as a blind monkey.


----------



## Pyotr

NFL week 3 Picks

NY Giants (-1) over Panthers
Ravens(+1.5) over Texans
Colts(+10) over 49ers
Raiders(+15) over Broncos


----------



## mstar

I don't watch sports. I don't play sports. 

Except for FIFA and the Olympics, preferably summer. 

So when the time comes, we need a thread for each....


----------



## EricABQ

Pyotr said:


> NFL week 3 Picks
> 
> NY Giants (-1) over Panthers
> Ravens(+1.5) over Texans
> Colts(+10) over 49ers
> Raiders(+15) over Broncos


I'm not a huge NFL fan, but I do love that Giants pick.

I'd drop a fifty on that one if I were in Vegas today.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm black 'n blue with a split lip after yesterday's games. 4 - 6 for Week 4.

L *Clemson -14* @ NC State

W North Carolina @ *Georgia Tech -5

*L Utah St. @ *USC -7

*L Tennessee @ *Florida -14 1/2

*L Michigan St. @ *Notre Dame -7 1/2

*L *Purdue* @ Wisconsin -24 1/2

W Arizona St. @ *Stanford -7 1/2

*W *Auburn* @ LSU -17

W Kansas St. @ *Texas -6

*L Utah @ *BYU -7*


----------



## EricABQ

EricABQ said:


> I'm not a huge NFL fan, but I do love that Giants pick.
> 
> I'd drop a fifty on that one if I were in Vegas today.


Well, it's safe to say I would have lost that fifty since it is currently 31 - 0 in favor of Carolina.

My first foray into NFL prognosticating is not going particularly well. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Good day for me. The Seahawks won and everyone else in the NFC West lost. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Pyotr

EricABQ said:


> Well, it's safe to say I would have lost that fifty since it is currently 31 - 0 in favor of Carolina.
> 
> My first foray into NFL prognosticating is not going particularly well. :lol:


That will teach you to use my picks. Final score 38-0. Giants are really bad. sheeesh


----------



## Pyotr

Pyotr said:


> NFL week 3 Picks
> 
> NY Giants (-1) over Panthers
> Ravens(+1.5) over Texans
> Colts(+10) over 49ers
> Raiders(+15) over Broncos


2-2 I didn't beat the blind monkey either.

Peyton had one of those nights. Raiders are a good team but they got steamrolled- the first half killed them. They made a little bit of a surge in the 2nd half, but I still got beat by one point.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm surprised the Giants' coach is still there.

Anyway, on to CF Week 5. I'm still bruised from the last two weeks of picks, but here goes...my *bold* picks. I said I wouldn't bet against Oregon again? LOL. :tiphat:

South Carolina -7 @ *UCF

LSU* @ Georgia -3

*Oklahoma -3* @ Notre Dame
*
Florida St. -21 1/2 *@ Boston College

*Ole Miss* @ Alabama -17 1/2

Arizona @ *Washington -7 1/2

Wisconsin* @ Ohio St. -7 1/2

Stanford -10 @ *Washington St.

USC* @ Arizona St. -7

*Cal.* @ Oregon -34 1/2


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pyotr said:


> Raiders are a good team...


Really?


----------



## EricABQ

Were I to be in Vegas this weekend (I won't be,) these would be the bets I would place:

Virginia Tech @ Georgia Tech: over 43
Virginia @ Pitt: over 51.5
Cal @ Oregon: under 84 (I know I said last week that taking the over was the good call this season, but 84 is a bit high.)
Stanford @ Washington State: Under 47.5 (Stanford wins this game something like 35 - 10)
Oklahoma @ Notre Dame: Over 49

I only picked over/unders this week. I'll see if that is the path to a winning week.


----------



## Pyotr

College Football Picks
9/28/2013

Duke(-9.5) over Troy
Buffalo(0) over Uconn
Washington(-9.5) over Arizona
Idaho(+8) over Temple
Fresno St.(-18.5) over Hawaii


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Were I to be in Vegas this weekend (I won't be,) these would be the bets I would place:
> 
> Virginia Tech @ Georgia Tech: over 43
> Virginia @ Pitt: over 51.5
> Cal @ Oregon: under 84 (I know I said last week that taking the over was the good call this season, but 84 is a bit high.)
> Stanford @ Washington State: Under 47.5 (Stanford wins this game something like 35 - 10)
> Oklahoma @ Notre Dame: Over 49
> 
> I only picked over/unders this week. I'll see if that is the path to a winning week.


VT 17 GT 10 Ouch!

Just fer fun, I'll go the opposite for the rest. Under, Over, Over, Under.


----------



## EricABQ

So this is why I don't actually bet on these games. Last week Pitt played Duke and they scored a combined 113 points. So, I'm thinking take the over 51 in the Pitt game this week. A lock, right? Nope, they played Virginia and scored a combined 17. 

0 for 2 so far.


----------



## EricABQ

Two out of five correct for me in those picks. So, my over/under strategy may need to be retired.

Also, in breaking news, Lane Kiffin gets the ax at USC.

I guess the good folks in Trojan land just can't handle getting beat by the likes of WSU and getting blown off the field by Arizona State.

However, it couldn't have happened to a worse guy, so good luck finding another job, Lane.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blood-flowing continues...

4 - 5- 1 in point spreads.

2 - 2 in O/U.

"However, it couldn't have happened to a worse guy, so good luck finding another job, Lane." - Eric

I didn't know anything about Lane Kiffin. Well, it's a big, WOW! now, after a crash course at Google search. An amazing career of mostly incompetence, rewarded by consecutive $14.5M (@ Tenn) and $20M (@USC) contracts. He was in his next to last $4M year at USC.

I'll be back soon...with CF Week 6's fearless picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

"I'm back!"

CF Week 6 Bold Picks:

Texas @ *Iowa St. +9*

*UCLA - 4* @ Utah

*Maryland + 15* @ Florida St.

Georgia Tech @ *Miami -5 1/2*

Ole Miss @ *Auburn +3*

TCU @ *Oklahoma -11

Minnesota +21 @ *Michigan

Arizona St. @ *Notre Dame +5 1/2*

*West Virginia +27 1/2* @ Baylor

Washington @ *Stanford -6 1/2*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been moved to the political/religious isolation forum for certainly I can't imagine anything more divisive than sports.:lol:


----------



## EricABQ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been moved to the political/religious isolation forum for certainly I can't imagine anything more divisive than sports.:lol:


We've all manged to behave ourselves so far, but the season is young.


----------



## Pyotr

Pyotr said:


> College Football Picks
> 9/28/2013
> 
> Duke(-9.5) over Troy
> Buffalo(0) over Uconn
> Washington(-9.5) over Arizona
> Idaho(+8) over Temple
> Fresno St.(-18.5) over Hawaii


3-2 this week. Fresno St was up 42-17 in the 4th quarter then let Hawaii score 20 points.


----------



## EricABQ

Pyotr said:


> 3-2 this week. Fresno St was up 42-17 in the 4th quarter then let Hawaii score 20 points.


3 and 2 gets you the title for this week.

Anything over %50 is a good week.


----------



## EricABQ

Going for it again. Were I to be in Vegas this weekend (which I won't be,) these would be my bets:

Utah State -6 (v. BYU)
Navy -5.5 (v. Air force)
Maryland + 17.5 (v. Florida State)
Over 52.5 in the Washington/Stanford game
Under 66 in the Washington State/Cal game


----------



## EricABQ

I got the number wrong in the Air Force v. Navy game. It's actually Navy - 12.5, but I still like Navy in that one. 

I totally botched the Utah State pick, so I'm off to my usual start.


----------



## EricABQ

2 - 2 - 1 for the week. I suppose I'll take a break even week.

I'll take a stab at a few NFL games:

Indy + 3 (v. Seattle)
Philly +2 (v. NYG)
San Diego - 5 (v. Oakland)
Denver -7.5 (v. Dallas)


----------



## Vaneyes

5 - 5 here, and it feels good after the last two weeks. 

Here we go, with CF Week 7's *bold picks*!

*Rutgers +17* @ Louisville

Missouri @ *Georgia -9 1/2*

Oklahoma @ *Texas +13 1/2*

*Pitt +9* @ Virginia Tech

Florida @ *LSU -7*

Boston College @ *Clemson -24*

*Oregon -14* @ Washington

*Texas A&M -7* @ Ole Miss

Cal @ *UCLA -24*

Oregon St. @ *Washington St. -2 1/2*


----------



## EricABQ

Were I to be in Vegas this weekend (I won't be [one of these weekends I hope to say "I will be"]), these would be my bets:

USC -5.5 (v. Arizona)
San Diego St. -3.5 (v. Air Force)
LSU - 7 (v. Florida)
Washington +14 (v. Oregon) - I should say that not only do I like UW to cover the spread, I'd be very tempted to bet them to win straight up. As much as it pains me to say that since I hate the Huskies.
Penn St. +2.5 (v. Michigan)


----------



## Vaneyes

Rutgers looks pathetic. "17 isn't enough," I cry. Their QB needs some sense slapped into him. Where's Hayes or Patton when you need them.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Rutgers looks pathetic. "17 isn't enough," I cry. Their QB needs some sense slapped into him. Where's Hayes or Patton when you need them.


They toughened up and you ended up with 3 points to spare.

I'm off to a nice start with two wins last night.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> They toughened up and you ended up with 3 points to spare.
> 
> I'm off to a nice start with two wins last night.


Congrats us.

It's not a good year for Rutgers, and Louisville's Top 10 status is just plain silly. The announcers discussed it last night, but couldn't do so without PC'ing all over themselves. IOW none of the three had the balls to say what most are thinking.


----------



## EricABQ

Texas shocking the world so far. 

Of course if they hold on to win the "fire Mack Brown" club will be dealt a setback.


----------



## EricABQ

Two big upsets in the early games: Mizzou over Georgia and Texas over Oklahoma. 

Now I'm settling in to watch Oregon @ Washington, which I believe will be a high scoring and close game.


----------



## EricABQ

Well,the Huskies cost me a shot at a perfect week but I'll finish over %50, so not too bad.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some suspect football goin' on in Happy Valley. Nobody wants to win OT.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Some suspect football goin' on in Happy Valley. Nobody wants to win OT.


The life of a kicker is not an easy one.


----------



## EricABQ

Down goes Stanford. 

Today was the first day of the season that was one of those days with crazy upsets all around. Every year is good for a few of those days and today was one of them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Utes do it to #5 Stanford.

Johnny Football out.


----------



## mstar

This sis officially the *hundredth reply,* and I feel like I'm absolutely dreaming. I'd better go to sleep!

Good luck with your football, boys.... :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Another 5 - 5 week for me. Yawn.

*I'll be back*...with CF Week 8 picks.


----------



## Ukko

The New England Patriots just completed a last minutes winning drive that made their fans feel very, very good, and Saints Fans wonder what happened.


----------



## Vaneyes

Too bad, I always enjoy seeing The Brady Bunch lose.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 8's *bold picks*.

*UCF +10 1/2* @ Louisville

Florida @ *Missouri +3*

*UCLA +6 *@ Stanford

*Iowa +16 1/2* @ Ohio St.

*Auburn +13 1/2* @ Texas A&M

BYU @ *Houston +10*

LSU @ *Ole Miss +7 1/2*

*Iowa St.+31* @ Baylor

USC @ *Notre Dame -3*

*Florida St. -3* @ Clemson


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Too bad, I always enjoy seeing The Brady Bunch lose.


You clearly have a thing about Boston. Get mugged there?


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> You clearly have a thing about Boston. Get mugged there?


I'm going to Boston next week, so just give me the name of who mugged poor, beloved Vaneyes and I'll get one of our machos on TC to set them straight....


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hi there- Northern Illinois alumnus here.

Considering that less than 10 years ago, NIU had football facilities that were esteemed to be lesser than some High Schools, their recent transformation has been close to surreal. It still seems a little strange to see their scores updated on the 'ESPN top-25' ticker.

Last year, the team adopted the unofficial motto "if it isn't the hardway, we don't even want it!" This year, they're really living it- as they hung on for a one-score victory against the one-win Akron Ǿs.

Their defense has stretches where they look like they can't stop anybody. Jordan Lynch & company are going to have do do a lot of pinball-style outscoring if they're to repeat last years successes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nice try, never been to Beantown. Put the Bruins in that Boston lot, too. 
The Celtics get a pass, thanks to Bob Cousy, Bill Russell, Larry Bird memories. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Miami @ UNC tonight. If Miami is a legit #10 they should easily cover 9 1/2 'gainst a 1 - 4 team.

The Canes are the ACC's most positive surprise of the year. They must continue to get better, or in a few weeks time FSU will de-stuff pre-Thanksgiving.

Chapel Hill, NC is cloudy and in the 70's, with a 30% chance of precip. By halftime, however, it may seem like a hurricane has blown through. Maybe the 'heels will ditch their baby-blues and whites for something fiercer looking. We'll just hafta wait 'n see.


----------



## EricABQ

Let's see if I can go two winning weeks in a row:

Georgia -7 @ Vanderbilt
Oklahoma St. -7.5 vs. TCU
Cincinnati -14 v. UCONN
Stanford -6 vs. UCLA
Clemson +3 vs. Florida State


----------



## Vaneyes

Funny stuff last night. UNC's game theme was *Zero Dark Thursday, *and as I suspected, they ditched the predominantly baby-blue unis for predominantly matte black. A spooky pre-Halloween. 

It almost worked, leading for most of the game. Some real sloppy playing late, with exchanged INTs. But the Canes prevailed by 4. Not covering (with a useless place-kicker) says itsa fraudulent #10 ranking.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oddsmakers bought the Louisville ranking (AP #8, USA Today #6) Kool-aid, making them 10 1/2 favorites. F: Unranked UCF 38 Louisville 35.


----------



## EricABQ

Very interested in watching UCLA v. Stanford, and of course FSU v. Clemson.

I will do everything in my power to avoid watching any of Oregon v. Washington State as I do not expect that to go very well for my beloved Cougs. I expect to be down by four touchdowns no later than mid 2nd quarter, and it will get worse from there.


----------



## Vaneyes

8 - 2, and high time. 

More pretenders were weeded out. Now wondering how long Ohio State can masquerade as #4.

The Big 3 are rightfully Alabama, Oregon, and Florida State. Nobody is near them in talent depth.

Each has one big game remaining. Miami @ FSU (Nov, 2), Oregon @ Stanford (Nov. 7), Alabama @ Auburn (Nov. 30). I don't see Florida being much of a challenge for FSU this year. Likewise LSU for Alabama, and UCLA and Oregon St. for Oregon.

My CF Week 9's *bold picks*:

*Houston +9* @ Rutgers

*Clemson -13* @ Maryland

NC State @ *Florida St.-28*

*Texas Tech +7 1/2* @ Oklahoma

*Tennessee +27* @ Alabama

Northwestern @ *Iowa -3 1/2*

Baylor @ *Kansas +36*

UCLA @ *Oregon -21*

*Penn State +13 1/2* @ Ohio State

*Stanford -5 1/2* @ Oregon St.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> *Clemson -13* @ Maryland


Not too bold. Maryland has done very poorly recently, and partially due to a number of key players getting injured. I'm glad I went to the first homegame of the year when they won by like 30 points against the opposing team. Now things are just plain sad, at home and away.


----------



## Vaneyes

ESPN's BCS Countdown show is nearing (8:30 pm ET).

http://sports-ak.espn.go.com/college-football/

"FSU takes what it wants, and it's looking like a national championship bid more and more each week....ACC title favorite Florida State to enter the standings at No. 2."--Bleacher Report

BR's (Top 10) projections for BCS Week 8 ranking...

1. Alabama 2. FSU 3. Oregon 4. OSU 5. Missouri 6. Baylor 7. Stanford 8. Clemson 9. Miami 10. UCLA

Late edit: Now the reality...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...rida-state-seminoles-lead-first-bcs-standings


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Coach Don James.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...er-washington-huskies-coach-don-james-dies-80


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. Coach Don James.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...er-washington-huskies-coach-don-james-dies-80


I'm a dedicated hater of the Huskies, and James liked to take his shots at Wazzu, but I'll echo that sentiment. Great coach and good man.

And I have to admit that the 1991 UW was as good a college football team as I've seen.


----------



## Vaneyes

MNF - Minnesota (1 - 4) @ NYG (0 - 6). Can we stand it? Topping off a double beating of the Manning brothers?

Taverns & bars may have to provide extra incentives for this one. Viking stew, NY deli.


----------



## EricABQ

Trying to extend my winning streak to three weeks in a row:

BYU -6.5 (v. Boise State)
Texas +2.5 (@ TCU)
Iowa State +17 (v. Oklahoma State)
UCLA +23.5 (@ Oregon. I know that Oregon is a covering machine, but 23.5 seems too high. If I miss this, I will never bet against Oregon again.)

And for the fifth and final bet, I'll take the over 72.5 in the Oregon/UCLA game.


----------



## Vaneyes

5 - 4 - 1 for CF Week 9. 

The top four crushed their opponents, though Oregon took longer to do it. Ohio State had its most impressive game of the year. Baylor impatiently waits for upsets.

Perhaps the biggest news of the week...Johnny Touchdown making it known he'd like to party with Charlie Sheen, Rob Gronkowski and Tiger Woods.


----------



## EricABQ

A disappointing 2 and 3 for me. I've learned my lesson, no more betting against Oregon.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> A disappointing 2 and 3 for me. I've learned my lesson, no more betting against Oregon.


I've said that, too...but I may be tempted to reverse that thought for *The Big Game. *We'll see.

http://espn.go.com/blog/pac12/post/_/id/64306/stanford-oregon-now-eyeball-each-other


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 10 *bold picks*...

*Arizona St. -12 1/2* @ Washington St.

USC @ *Oregon St. -4 1/2

*Virginia Tech @ *Boston College +4

*Illinois @ *Penn State -10

Wisconsin -7 1/2* @ Iowa

*Georgia -2 1/2* @ Florida

Michigan @ *Michigan St. -5

Northwestern +7 1/2* @ Nebraska

*Oklahoma St. +1 1/2* @ Texas Tech

Miami @ *Florida St. -21 1/2

*


----------



## Skilmarilion

A shout out to Calvin Johnson who is taking dominance to ridiculous heights.


----------



## EricABQ

Skilmarilion said:


> A shout out to Calvin Johnson who is taking dominance to ridiculous heights.


The finish of the Lions/Cowboys game was just about as exciting as football gets.


----------



## Ukko

Skilmarilion said:


> A shout out to Calvin Johnson who is taking dominance to ridiculous heights.


I got to watch the last few minutes of that game. Holey Cow!


----------



## Vaneyes

The "Bank of Penn State" payout.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ons-pay-26-victims-jerry-sandusky-597-million


----------



## Selby

Skilmarilion said:


> A shout out to Calvin Johnson who is taking dominance to ridiculous heights.


What a fantastic final drive. Didn't hurt that I have Megatron on my Fantasy Football roster. Received me almost 50 points this week.


----------



## Selby

As a diehard Seattle Seahwaks fan, I must say, watching Monday Night Football was a painful experience.

I'm not sure whether to believe that the Ram's D-Line is really that dominant or if the Hawk's O-Line is far, far worse than anyone wanted to believe. Oh well, 7-1.


----------



## EricABQ

Mitchell said:


> As a diehard Seattle Seahwaks fan, I must say, watching Monday Night Football was a painful experience.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to believe that the Ram's D-Line is really that dominant or if the Hawk's O-Line is far, far worse than anyone wanted to believe. Oh well, 7-1.


I'm also a huge Seahawks fan, and I think last night was a combination of things. The Hawks offensive line is weakened by injuries, and putting pressure on the QB is pretty much the only thing the Rams do well. So, it isn't that much of a surprise that the offense had a rough night.

So, all in all, it's a road win and that's all that matters.


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> The finish of the Lions/Cowboys game was just about as exciting as football gets.


Absolutely, and that improv from Stafford on the final play was stunning albeit could have lost them the game. Gutsy play for sure. Too bad the Cowboys lose (yet another) heartbreaker like that, but the hold was a terrible, terrible play and the only reason that Detroit had any chance at all in the last minute.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mitchell said:


> As a diehard Seattle Seahwaks fan, I must say, watching Monday Night Football was a painful experience.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to believe that the Ram's D-Line is really that dominant or if the Hawk's O-Line is far, far worse than anyone wanted to believe. Oh well, 7-1.


STL fan here.  I wouldn't worry too much, the truth is that Quinn and Long is probably the best 4-3 edge-rushing tandem in the league. Seattle's line play is more than fine when healthy, but it may be a concern that there's a significant drop-off without Okung, who has been relatively injury prone.

Losing Rice for the year isn't ideal, but Harvin's return would make up for it. You guys are 7-1 with 5 home games still left. Your chances of getting that #1 seed seem pretty good to me. Good luck to any team who has to travel to Seattle for a playoff game.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 10 was kind to me. 8 - 2. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

I forgot to make my picks in the thread this week, but I did win my office pool. I missed the first game on Friday, but correctly picked all nine games on Saturday to win the cash. I locked it up by being the only one to pick West Virginia over TCU.


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 11 *bold picks*...

*Oklahoma +14* @ Baylor

Oregon @ *Stanford +10 1/2*

Florida State @ *Wake Forest +34 1/2*

*Nebraska +7* @ Michigan

BYU @ *Wisconsin -8*

*Arizona St. -7 1/2* @ Utah

*Texas -7 1/2* @ W. Virginia

*Houston +10 1/2* @ UCF

LSU @ *Alabama -10 1/2*

*UCLA -1* @ Arizona


----------



## EricABQ

Not only am I going to violate my pledge not to bet against Oregon, but I'm calling for the outright win for Stanford.

Baylor I expect to keep on winning and cover against Oklahoma.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ducks plucked, and good to see.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Ducks plucked, and good to see.


Big win for Stanford, even bigger deal for FSU. The Seminoles now have the inside track to the national championship as long as they don't stub their toe along the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Big win for Stanford, even bigger deal for FSU. The Seminoles now have the inside track to the national championship as long as they don't stub their toe along the way.


I'd like to to see "Famous Jameis" get the Heisman and a shot at the NC. Beating Coach Satan's Red Machine is a colossal undertaking, though it can happen if the redshirt freshman's on his game. Thinking of Johnny Touchdown's success against an otherwise dominant team.

Auburn (Nov. 30) should be more of an opponent for Alabama, than Florida (Nov. 30) for Florida State. The conference championships should be warm-ups for the biggie, that's about all. Yep, it looks like a clear road for Alabama and Florida State. Keeping their starting QB's healthy should be top priority. Get the backups in as early as possible. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

3rd Qtr. in the LSU @ Alabama game, with Red Machine leading by a converted TD. I'm thinking if Alabama's having this much trouble with LSU, they'll have more than their hands full with Auburn. Lots of time left in this one for anything to happen. 

Re FSU @ Wake Forest. The domination by #2 was more severe than I anticipated. Coach Fisher did the right thing by getting his Famous Jameis out of there. However, back-up Coker continues to show nothing. It got so bad, 3rd string Maguire was brought in. Maguire looked more comfortable at the position, so maybe we'll see more of him the rest of the way.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF Week 11 went 6 - 4.

My CF Week 12 *bold picks*...

Georgia Tech @ *Clemson -10*

Washington @ *UCLA -1 1/2*

Georgia @ *Auburn -3 1/2*

Miami @ *Duke +4*

Michigan State @ *Nebraska +6 1/2*

Oklahoma State @ *Texas +3*

Texas Tech @ *Baylor -27*

*Alabama -24 1/2* @ Mississippi St.

*Stanford -3* @ USC

Oregon St. @ *Arizona St. -13 1/2*


----------



## EricABQ

You're on a roll. 

I'm beginning to think you're some kind of wiseguy with inside information.


----------



## Vaneyes

Heh, heh, thanks.

View attachment 28227


----------



## Vaneyes

A look (via video and bio) at the two men largely responsible for the successes of the two teams currently on top of college football.

Alabama's head coach Nick Saban is 62, and has guided his teams to three national championships in the last four years. He also earned one national championship as head coach at LSU. Unprecedented achievements in recent decades.

Florida State's head coach Jimbo Fisher is 48. He contributed to Saban's LSU national championship as his offensive coordinator and QB coach. Much of his coaching career involved the Bowden family, serving as assistant coach for Terry and Bobby.

The expected battle in Pasadena pits a highly-accomplished head coach (Master) against one (Grasshopper) with catching up to do. It should be a fierce contest. Not getting ahead of ourselves, of course. 

#2 FSU HC Jimbo Fisher






Bio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimbo_Fisher

#1 Alabama HC Nick Saban

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/11/nick_saban_live_stream_lsu.html

Bio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Saban


----------



## Vaneyes

I wish that Georgia Tech coach would unfold his arms.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I wish that Georgia Tech coach would unfold his arms.


If I were getting my butt kicked like he is I might have my arms crossed too.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> If I were getting my butt kicked like he is I might have my arms crossed too.


Or the right elbow bending.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oops, a spot of bother re Heisman candidate...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ton-role-sexual-assault-investigation-2-weeks


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Wednesday night, I enjoyed (to the fullest) the ESPN2 broadcast, and fourth-quarter pullaway of Northern Illinois University, winning by three touchdowns over Ball State and _their_ Unitas Finalist QB.

Right now, it looks like NIU has to win out AND hope for a Fresno State miscue in order to irritate the chattering class and again make it to a BCS bowl. [Best chance for a Fresno St. slip-up seems to be the Mountain West Championship Game- where Boise State could meet them in a "revenge" matchup.]

*Red!* *Black!* *Red!* *Black!* Huskie Pride!:trp:


----------



## EricABQ

I'll get back in the prediction game:

Rutgers - 1.5 (v. Cincy)
Pitt in a pick'em over North Carolina
Arizona - 11.5 (v. Washington State [yes, I'm a Coug, but sentiment has no place in gambling])
Nebraska +6 (v. Michigan State)
Auburn -3 (v. Georgia)


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I'll get back in the prediction game:
> 
> Rutgers - 1.5 (v. Cincy)
> Pitt in a pick'em over North Carolina
> Arizona - 11.5 (v. Washington State [yes, I'm a Coug, but sentiment has no place in gambling])
> Nebraska +6 (v. Michigan State)
> Auburn -3 (v. Georgia)


Last I looked...Rutgers was getting hurt, and there was still time for Pitt to mount a comeback.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Last I looked...Rutgers was getting hurt, and there was still time for Pitt to mount a comeback.


Yes, that Rutgers pick will not go down as one of my finer moments.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I pretty much sucked out loud this week. 

But, the consolation is that I'm actually glad I missed the Washington State pick. One more win against either Utah or UW and we end our very long bowl game drought.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

EricABQ said:


> ...that Rutgers pick will not go down as one of my finer moments.


Here's hoping it's just because the Scarlet Knights are saving their best Football for Central Florida.:devil:

Central Florida had to pull a Houdini-act to escape Temple. There had been "prior restraint" suggestions to buff Central Florida's poll-ranking to minimize the chance of a non-AQ school returning to the BCS. That case just got a little bit harder to make, what with their squeaker win in Philadelphia.

Non-AQ trivia- last week, the relevant "computer-points" rankings of Northern Illinois and Fresno State were identical- 59. [Points for ALL computers actually favored NIU- but BCS throws out high-and-low from the six computers.] Fresno State is higher-regarded due to the human element.

Tonight, we'll see if the trend continues...


----------



## Vaneyes

Another kissing sister 5 - 5 for CF Week 12.

#2 Florida State and #3 Ohio State impressed. #1 Alabama did not. The #1 and #2 gap may shrink.

Interesting stat regarding the Florida State/Syracuse 59 - 3 game. Time of possession, 41 plus minutes for the Orangemen, and 18 plus minutes for the Seminoles.

I'll be back with lucky CF Week 13 bold picks.


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 13 *bold picks*.

*Oregon - 17 1/2* @ Arizona

Arizona State @ *UCLA +3

Michigan State -7 1/2* @ Northwestern

Cincinnati @ *Houston -4 1/2

Duke - 5 1/2* @ Wake Forest

Oklahoma @ *Kansas State -3 1/2

*BYU @ *Notre Dame Pick 'em

Texas A&M +4* @ LSU

*Missouri -3* @ Ole Miss

Baylor @ *Oklahoma State +9 1/2

*


----------



## Vaneyes

#3 Ohio State's coach is crying over the BCS, but things will only get worse if #4 Baylor topples this week's #10 Oklahoma State.

I see Baylor and Ohio State probably finishing undefeated, conference championships included. But Ohio State won't play a highly-ranked opponent 'til a BCS bowl. Then it will be too late.

If Oklahoma State upsets Baylor, coach Meyer's crying will only get louder. There'd be no respite for us unbiased fans. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...presses-frustration-bcs?ex_cid=espnapi_public

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs

2014 Div I CF Playoffs explained...#1 vs #4, #2 vs #3, etc.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...otball-playoff-questions-and-answers/2111419/

I'm a traditionalist and favor the current set-up, but in this age of namby-pamby sentiment, it's understandable that the crybabies have won atleast a partial victory.

The upcoming four-team playoff set-up will be good for most years, but it won't settle all the grumbling. What teams can do to control their fate further, is to schedule tougher non-conference games.


----------



## EricABQ

I agree with you that Ohio State has no chance unless FSU and Baylor both lose.

It has to be a huge blow to the collective pride of Big 10 fans that Ohio State will go undefeated two seasons in a row and not get to play for the national championship either time.

I actually sort of bemoan the fact that the national championship has taken on too great of an importance. I'm old enough to remember when beating your biggest rival and winning the conference championship was actually enough. Being from PAC-10 country, going to the Rose Bowl was always the big goal, and if you happened to be voted champ by the AP poll, that was a bonus. Now, it's all national championship or bust for the big money programs.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ohio State and Baylor have been successful within their means. Very good offense. Not nearly as good defense. Weaker conferences. Weaker non-conference match-ups. They should be happy with their BCS rankings, because there are probably a few 1 or 2-loss teams that could beat them.

Because of agreed-upon conference match-ups in BCS bowls, we probably won't see Baylor humbled. If they get by Oklahoma State and a lame conference opponent, they'll likely be rewarded with a Fresno State or UCF contest (see ESPN projected bowl pairings).

For Ohio State, a Clemson or Oregon meeting is possible. That would be their strongest meeting of the year.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls/projections


----------



## EricABQ

Great news for people who watch CBS broadcasts of NFL football games.

Dan Dierdorf is retiring at the end of the season.


----------



## Vaneyes

21-0, UCF is on track to more than cover the point-spread with Rutgers.

Meanwhile, the Famous Jameis investigation continues in the press.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10009077/dna-analysis-matches-jameis-winston-accuser


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Nothing like being a fan of a team at the very edges of the BCS Bowl-Bid Structure to induce a person to learn about the in-and-outs of what's required to land a BCS-Bowl.

Central Florida's 21-point blowout of Rutgers is just what their doctor ordered after their lucky escape against Temple the week before. Now, expect the drum to once again be banged in support of raising their ranking to the point of lifting them over Northern Illinois AND Fresno State, thus allowing the AQ-schools to pitch shut-out, again.

In defense of Central Florida, the Harris poll bizarrely has Louisville ranked ahead of them. Central Florida's leading the Conference in which they both play- AND they won the head-to-head. What's up with _that?_

NIU v. Toledo was a weird game. Northern was only favored by 2½, Toledo was tipped to score an upset by Jeff Sagarin, of all people (the same person who edited the algorithms for the Computer that currently has NIU ranked 3rd nationally) [risible, I know]*- Toledo was leading in the 3rd quarter, and Northern Illinois, in "Big Possums Walk Late" mode, pulled away to win by 18. Was the game closer than the final score? [There are times when the NIU defense looks like real losers.] Not as close as the final score? [Northern missed three field goals, including the proverbial "I could get off my couch and make that one" 23-yarder.]

Will be a fun few weeks for BCS watchers at all ends of the table...

*the BCS rating protocol discards the high & low rankings of the six Computers, specifically to keep strange-*** (soil) like this from actually _counting_.


----------



## EricABQ

Five picks for the day:

Nebraska + 1.5 (v. Penn State)
Ohio State +34 (v. Indiana) Huge number but they've been destroying teams lately, so I like them to cover.
Idaho + 58.5 (v. Florida State) FSU could win this game by as much as they wanted to, but I'm counting on them showing mercy.
BYU in a pick 'em over Notre Dame
Washington -1.5 (v. Oregon State)
Oklahoma State + 8 (v. Baylor)


----------



## Vaneyes

Eric, I think Jimbo Fisher will continue to show mercy in the 2nd half vs Idaho. But can we look ahead?

If Famous Jameis is still eligible to suit up against Florida Nov. 30, I have a hunch the reins will be taken off for the entire game. Being that some think there's a Florida Gators motive behind the Famous Jameis rape story breaking so late in the season. 

A Tampa Bay Times (largely a pro-Gators paper) reporter started the digging based on a (understandably unrevealed/protected) source's tip.

QB Maguire probably has more of a presence in practice lately.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Eric, I think Jimbo Fisher will continue to show mercy in the 2nd half vs Idaho. But can we look ahead?
> 
> If Famous Jameis is still eligible to suit up against Florida Nov. 30, I have a hunch the reins will be taken off for the entire game. Being that some think there's a Florida Gators motive behind the Famous Jameis rape story breaking so late in the season.
> 
> A Tampa Bay Times (largely a pro-Gators paper) reporter started the digging based on a (understandably unrevealed/protected) source's tip.
> 
> QB Maguire probably has more of a presence in practice lately.


That story has the potential to turn into a cat. 5 super scandal. If it is shown (or even shown to be reasonably probable) that the Tallahassee PD sat on the investigation to protect the football team, things will get real ugly real fast. Throw in the fact that it was a reporter aligned with the in state rival that pushed the case to the front burner, major scandal time at FSU.


----------



## Vaneyes

State Attorney Meggs who's investigating, who's also a Florida State alum, has said he's not giving this to a Grand Jury, and he could have a decision early next week. The time element is big because of the impending game with FSU @ Florida. 

Not giving it to a Grand Jury could lead one to believe he's siding with a felony charge for Famous Jameis. Otherwise, wouldn't he do so, so as not to imply any prejudice?

Of course, both principle parties are Florida State students. And as much as the case seems half-baked, the accuser has huge reasons/rights for having this case run its legal course. Should that happen, as we've seen so many times, the gloves will be completely off and things will be messy for an extended period.

Other than the goings-on in the press, we don't know what's going on. There may be deals behind the scene. As much as the accusing side denies besmirching or gold-digging avenues, money can heal all. One thing's certain, Famous Jameis has a pot of gold waiting for him. NFL teams are licking their lips for an early jump to their kingdom.


----------



## EricABQ

I believe what the Gators experienced today is called "rock bottom."


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I believe what the Gators experienced today is called "rock bottom."


And they paid Georgia Southern $550,000 for that loss.

Probably a similar amount goes to Idaho (@ FSU), but they're getting a severe whipping for their money.

Maguire's getting a good work-out, and putting up some points. Nothing much to fear if he's starting next week.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, Washington State has clinched it's first non-losing season since 2003. What seemed like a cakewalk when they jumped out to a 21-0 lead in the first quarter ended up being an excruciating nail-biter. 

We will have a winning season if we can knock off the hated Huskies in next week's Apple Cup game.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sun Devils obviously energized by Wildcats win, killing UCLA. Others dismissed today, Squashed Ducks, Flattened Aggies.

I'll be fortunate with a kissing sister tie this week.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, Washington State has clinched it's first non-losing season since 2003. What seemed like a cakewalk when they jumped out to a 21-0 lead in the first quarter ended up being an excruciating nail-biter.
> 
> We will have a winning season if we can knock off the hated Huskies in next week's Apple Cup game.


Huskies have deflated from early season. I expect they'll have their paws full with Oregon State tonight.


----------



## EricABQ

Because I picked 6 games instead of my usual 5 I ended up breaking even. 

Ohio state failing to cover is a surprise to me. I had that pegged as a lock.


----------



## Vaneyes

A Black Saturday tie here also, 5 - 5.

In a game I didn't have, but thought the Huskies would have a tough time of it...whatta I know, Huskies 69 Beavers 27.

I see Bruins outscored Sun Devils 20 - 3 in the second half, but too little too late, losing by 5.

I'll be back, with CF Week 14 *bold picks*.


----------



## Vaneyes

My CF Week 14 *bold picks* are:

Texas Tech @ *Texas -4 
*
*Iowa -3 *@ Nebraska

*Ohio St. -12 *@ Michigan

Duke @ *North Carolina -5 1/2

*Alabama @ *Auburn +10 1/2

*Notre Dame @ *Stanford -14

Clemson +5 1/2* @ South Carolina

Texas A&M @ *Missouri -4 1/2

*UCLA @ *USC -3 1/2

Arizona +12* @ Arizona St.

Note: No lines yet on Wash. St. @ Wash., FSU @ Florida.


----------



## Vaneyes

What will happen if Auburn beats Alabama? Would that parting-of-the-sea circumstance be enough for them to leapfrog Ohio State, and potentially put them into The Game? Ohio State's gnashing of teeth would be deafening. 

Bleacher Report is projecting that Auburn could be positioned for such a scenario when the new BCS Standings are revealed.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...bcs-standings-rankings-projection-top-25-2013

BR also offers more on the Famous Jameis legal whirlwind.

Clarifying what's known -

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2013/11/22/5132028/jameis-winston-investigation-summary

'There are complications all over the place'

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...tate-community-awaits-decision-041643901.html


----------



## Vaneyes

More Famous Jameis developments. State Attorney Meggs now says a decision won't be made before Thanksgiving. That's good news for Famous Jameis, since it means he could be playing Saturday against Florida. Vegas has no line yet.

Related:

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2013/...ws-florida-state-will-muschamp-jameis-winston

Meggs' delay could also mean the lawyers are talking to each other.

On a lesser note, survey says the footballer has a lock on the Heisman, if....

Late edit - If, if nothing comes of the accusations, and that's currently what the-word-on-the-street is.


----------



## Ukko

On a thread-related note - The Pats came back a _long_ way to beat the Broncos.


----------



## EricABQ

Jordan Lynch now has the record for QB rushing yards and N. Illinois has passed Fresno State in the BCS standings.

Edit to correct: it was his own single game record that he broke.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Jordan Lynch now has the record for QB rushing yards and N. Illinois has passed Fresno State in the BCS standings.
> 
> Edit to correct: it was his own single game record that he broke.


No talent passing, Lynch is just another running back. Matich at ESPN (link) mentions Lynch as his #5 H-Man candidate. His logic for having Famous Jameis at #3 is funny.

Re no pass, QB Ellison of Georgia Southern. O fer 3 'gainst Florida, but rushed for 118. Team rushing 421. Team passing 0.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:10044554


----------



## Vaneyes

Famous Jameis' lawyer gives State Attorney Meggs a nudge today (link), maybe saying something like, "Let's get this bogus accusation out of the way pronto."

Re H-Man award, 928 voters. I surmise that even if 20% bail out of FJ's corner, he'll still have enough.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ey-wants-decision-state-attorney-sooner-later


----------



## EricABQ

Calvin Johnson is pretty close to unstoppable. Not sure how anyone is supposed to defend him.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Vaneyes said:


> No talent passing, Lynch is just another running back. Matich at ESPN (link) mentions Lynch as his #5 H-Man candidate. His logic for having Famous Jameis at #3 is funny.


You *have* to know that this is like waving a red cape in front of a bull, as far as I'm concerned...

I don't think any clear-headed observer could claim that Lynch has an NFL-grade arm... but this year, he's completed 64+% of his passes, has 12 throwing TDs vs. 5 picks, and a QB-rating of 146.2. [In addition to his 1750+ yards on-the-ground.] Recent throwing form hasn't been as good two weeks ago (where he was without his _two_ starting wide-receivers), and last week (where he was playing in 15-20 mph winds and a wind-chill of c. 2°F, and still without his #1 wide-out). I'm biased... but as far as I'm concerned, he's earned a place in New York.


----------



## Vaneyes

Famous Jameis is listed by the casinos as "probable", with a line of 27 1/2. Another late line, 16 for Washington St. @ Washington.


----------



## EricABQ

It's Apple Cup day. 

A day that more often than not ends with me being sad and disappointed, but last year was an exception and here's hoping this year is as well.

I was feeling more confident prior to UW dropping 69 points on Oregon State last week.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

RAVENSSSSSS!

If the Ravens don't really go that far this year, that's ok. They need a break off.  But I bet they can make the play-offs despite they lost half of the players from last year! The new ones are good too! It's not impossible!


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> It's Apple Cup day.
> 
> A day that more often than not ends with me being sad and disappointed, but last year was an exception and here's hoping this year is as well.
> 
> I was feeling more confident prior to UW dropping 69 points on Oregon State last week.


So far, so good, for the Cougs. 3 - 3. EDIT: Cougs lead 10 -3 at half.

Re Calvin Johnson and looking at his stats, he's only played two top 10 pass D's in '13 (and none are scheduled for the remainder of reg. season). 25 yards against one (Cleve), but his team won. 155 yds against the other (Cin), but his team lost.


----------



## EricABQ

Weird first half. Wish we could have got three points on that last drive, but I'm happy. 

Don't be surprised to see UW make a QB switch for the 2nd half.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chi_townPhilly said:


> You *have* to know that this is like waving a red cape in front of a bull, as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> I don't think any clear-headed observer could claim that Lynch has an NFL-grade arm... but this year, he's completed 64+% of his passes, has 12 throwing TDs vs. 5 picks, and a QB-rating of 146.2. [In addition to his 1750+ yards on-the-ground.] Recent throwing form hasn't been as good two weeks ago (where he was without his _two_ starting wide-receivers), and last week (where he was playing in 15-20 mph winds and a wind-chill of c. 2°F, and still without his #1 wide-out). I'm biased... but as far as I'm concerned, he's earned a place in New York.


I was slightly harsh, Chi. Forgive me? 

GoDaddy Bowl vs Arkansas St. or Western Kentucky?

If so, Lynch can probably talk smack this year and back it up.

Not too distant memories of, "On your knees." :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Weird first half. Wish we could have got three points on that last drive, but I'm happy.
> 
> Don't be surprised to see UW make a QB switch for the 2nd half.


Good luck with the 2nd half.

Nebraska coach meltdown in post-game press conf.

Arkansas leading LSU???


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Good luck with the 2nd half.
> 
> Nebraska coach meltdown in post-game press conf.
> 
> Arkansas leading LSU???


Bo Pelini isn't exactly a people person. Jumped on the sideline reporter as well during the halftime interview.


----------



## EricABQ

Things are not going well thus far in the 2nd half.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, at least we covered.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Vaneyes said:


> Arkansas leading LSU???


And then, late in the 4th quarter, with LSU needing a TD to win, the Arkansas secondary lets a receiver get _behind_ them...

FFS.

On a brighter note, anyone have Fresno State on upset alert?! I didn't- at least not _this_ week. But hey, now, it's one less team for the humans to rank ahead of you-know-who. [The computers worked this out a while back.] (Cue 



!)


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, at least we covered.


Too bad, that late crappy throw. Good game otherwise. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Chi_townPhilly said:


> And then, late in the 4th quarter, with LSU needing a TD to win, the Arkansas secondary lets a receiver get _behind_ them....QUOTE]
> 
> Effortless release by their QB of the future (though it was behind the receiver). One to watch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hats off to Florida D (4th in nation) for a quarter and a half. Lotta heart. Benjamin, who was having a poor game, turns it around with two TDs. I was surprised TE O'Leary didn't get used more. A few mistakes by Famous Jameis, but he kept his cool, taking sacks and throwin' it away.

Michigan came to play the first half, while the Buckleberries lost their cool. Go Big Blue! Disappoint Cryin' Meyer.


----------



## Vaneyes

What about Michigan's 2-point conversion call? I liked it, but didn't like the called play. Hadta be a power end run. 

View attachment 29459


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> What about Michigan's 2-point conversion call? I liked it, but didn't like the called play. Hadta be a power end run.
> 
> View attachment 29459


That was a ballsy call. I respect those calls, but I always thought the rule of thumb was to play for OT at home and go for the win on the road. Still, I respect him for going for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crimson Tide is controlling now, with a few to go in the first half. This could be a blow-out. Auburn fizzled sooner than I thought.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Crimson Tide is controlling now, with a few to go in the first half. This could be a blow-out. Auburn fizzled sooner than I thought.


Well they stopped the bleeding with that drive.

At least it will be worth watching for a bit longer.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well they stopped the bleeding with that drive.
> 
> At least it will be worth watching for a bit longer.


I'll insert a "Never mind", since it's 21 - 21, 3rd Qtr.


----------



## EricABQ

I always say, when you are pinned back on your own 1 yard line, just throw a 99 yard touchdown pass.


----------



## EricABQ

What a game. Can't say this one didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## EricABQ

Wow! You don't see that happen every day.


----------



## GreenMamba

Not the best day for the 'Bama FG unit.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Wow! You don't see that happen every day.


Goat Satan was out-coached. Caught flat-flooted, looking ahead to OT.

Re SEC Championship, one would think Auburn over Missouri or South Carolina, but....

Florida State vs Duke? One would think....

Word to Cryer Meyer, shut-up already, you're still in The Game picture....as maybe is Stanford. Lotsa football left.


----------



## Vaneyes

A morbid 4 - 6 for CF Week 14. 'Tis the Season of Choking. 

My CF Week 15 *bold picks* are:

Louisville @ *Cincinnati +3 1/2*

Bowling Green @ *Northern Illinois +3 1/2*

Oklahoma @ *Oklahoma State -10 1/2*

*Memphis -1* @ Connecticut

*Texas +14* @ Baylor

Missouri @ *Auburn -1*

*South Florida +7* @ Rutgers

Stanford @ *Arizona St. -3 1/2*

*Duke +28 1/2* @ Florida State

Ohio State @ *Michigan State +6*

*Utah State +3 1/2* @Fresno State


----------



## Vaneyes

AP & USA Today rank Florida State #1, Ohio State #2, Auburn #3, Alabama #4, Missouri #5.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings

Projected BCS Ranking #'s 1 - 5 is the same as AP & USA.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...2013-week-15-top-25-bcs-standings-predictions

The new rankings are screwy to some, with Ohio State #2, Alabama #4, Missouri #5.

Ohio State goes to #2 with a 1-point win over an unranked team, and Auburn remains behind Ohio State when it beats #1. The old #1 only slides to #4, even though its not in a conference game and simply awaits a bowl appointment.

Missouri's left on the outside looking in, even with a conference championship win over Auburn. With this ranking mentality, if #10 Michigan State beats Ohio State, and Missouri beats Auburn, guess who could face Florida State (the likely ACC Championship winner over #20 Duke) in the BCS National Championship game? Alabama! Coach Satan arises! :devil:


----------



## Lunasong

Vaneyes said:


> My CF Week 15 *bold picks* are:
> 
> Louisville @ *Cincinnati +3 1/2*


I will be at this game Thursday night, televised on ESPN. Go Bearcats!


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> AP & USA Today rank Florida State #1, Ohio State #2, Auburn #3, Alabama #4, Missouri #5.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> Projected BCS Ranking #'s 1 - 5 is the same as AP & USA.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...2013-week-15-top-25-bcs-standings-predictions
> 
> The new rankings are screwy to some, with Ohio State #2, Alabama #4, Missouri #5.
> 
> Ohio State goes to #2 with a 1-point win over an unranked team, and Auburn remains behind Ohio State when it beats #1. The old #1 only slides to #4, even though its not in a conference game and simply awaits a bowl appointment.
> 
> Missouri's left on the outside looking in, even with a conference championship win over Auburn. With this ranking mentality, if #10 Michigan State beats Ohio State, and Missouri beats Auburn, guess who could face Florida State (the likely ACC Championship winner over #20 Duke) in the BCS National Championship game? Alabama! Coach Satan arises! :devil:


Michigan state winning isn't that hard to imagine. Might as well have a little chaos in the last year of the BcS.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Absurd BCS-anomaly-of-the-week*

Central Florida puts together an awesome, impressive, convincing 23-20 victory over South Florida, dropping that powerhouse to 2-9 mark. Voters in both the Harris poll and the USA-Today poll, duly impressed, reward this considerable achievement by moving this team _up_ two places- which in turn was sufficient to hoist the team up _three_ places in the BCS-standings- going from 19 to 16.

And they say _computers_ generate weird-azz results...


----------



## Vaneyes

BCS Standings:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs

Lobbying/crying is coming from someone other than Cryer Meyer...

"Auburn athletic director Jay Jacobs started lobbying for the SEC's one-loss champion moments after the Tigers' 34-28 Iron Bowl victory. He told reporters it would be 'a disservice to college football' if a one-loss SEC champion did not play for the national title."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...minoles-ohio-state-buckeyes-1-2-bcs-standings

Bowl projections:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls/projections


----------



## EricABQ

Sarkisian to USC.

After UW's debacle in the desert against ASU the Husky fans on the Seattle Times UW blog comments section were calling for his head, and now he lands the premier job on the west coast.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Sarkisian to USC.
> 
> After UW's debacle in the desert against ASU the Husky fans on the Seattle Times UW blog comments section were calling for his head, and now he lands the premier job on the west coast.


I think everyone should know now that ASU is for real. It's a good happening for Sarkisian, who returns to a place he assistant coached. Maybe Huskies should put out a feeler to much-pissed Orgeron.

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/coll...rkisian-washington-huskies-new-football-coach


----------



## Vaneyes

"17 - 0?"

View attachment 29622


----------



## EricABQ

And from the "Some People Really Have No Perspective" file, we have this story:

BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (AP) -- A woman charged with killing a fellow Alabama fan after the end of last weekend's Iron Bowl football game was angry that the victim and others didn't seem upset over the Crimson Tide's loss to archrival Auburn, said the sister of the slain woman.
Nekesa Shepherd said Briskey flew into a rage when she saw the sisters and others joking that the Crimson Tide's loss wasn't as bad as if the NBA's Miami Heat had lost a game.
''She said we weren't real Alabama fans because it didn't bother us that they lost. And then she started shooting,'' Shepherd told The Associated Press.




And, in shocking development, police said this: "alcohol might have been involved."


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> And from the "Some People Really Have No Perspective" file, we have this story:
> 
> BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (AP) -- A woman charged with killing a fellow Alabama fan after the end of last weekend's Iron Bowl football game was angry that the victim and others didn't seem upset over the Crimson Tide's loss to archrival Auburn, said the sister of the slain woman.
> Nekesa Shepherd said Briskey flew into a rage when she saw the sisters and others joking that the Crimson Tide's loss wasn't as bad as if the NBA's Miami Heat had lost a game.
> ''She said we weren't real Alabama fans because it didn't bother us that they lost. And then she started shooting,'' Shepherd told The Associated Press.
> 
> And, in shocking development, police said this: "alcohol might have been involved."


I don't know, I think Adrian Laroze Briskey just might have a reasonable..."DE-FENSE, DE-FENSE, DE-FENSE."


----------



## Vaneyes

Today's heart-warming footballer story...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/10074296/peyton-manning-denver-broncos-responds-wedding-invitation


----------



## Vaneyes

Famous Jameis results due Thursday 2PM ET.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...orney-wraps-investigation-jameis-winston-case


----------



## Vaneyes

ESPN's reporting no charges for Famous Jameis, but official announcement comes at 2PM ET today.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2013/12/5/5178816/jameis-winston-not-charged-espn-report

Looks like State Attorney kicked off his conference early (live stream may work for some)...

http://www.abcactionnews.com/subindex/news/news_livestream1


----------



## EricABQ

Interesting that they didn't charge him. After reading the affidavits that leaked, it seems like charges have been brought against other people with less evidence than they had here.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Interesting that they didn't charge him. After reading the affidavits that leaked, it seems like charges have been brought against other people with less evidence than they had here.


That State Attorney's Office tried that "less evidence" angle once before with a FSU footballer, and failed miserably. A 12-woman jury came back with acquittal in 30 minutes.

Before reading all the available stuff that'll come out of the State Attorney's Office in the next 24 hrs, I think it's presumptuous to guess about a She said - He said scenario. And even after reading all (if we bother to), there may be room for more presumption.

Re alleged victim's "incomplete/inconsistent story", I have wonderings regarding her boyfriend at the time of the incident, and (if we are to believe) her aunt's significant other serving as her lawyer.

Something we can chew on, until the SAO's material is released...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ston-not-charged-sexual-assault-investigation


----------



## EricABQ

ESPN reporting that Chris Petersen will take the Washington job.

If that's true, it will be pretty funny, because Petersen was allegedly USC's first choice, but he turned them down, so they poached Sark from UW, who then hired USC's first choice.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> ESPN reporting that Chris Petersen will take the Washington job.
> 
> If that's true, it will be pretty funny, because Petersen was allegedly USC's first choice, but he turned them down, so they poached Sark from UW, who then hired USC's first choice.


heh heh I thought Slck Rick might do a 360 and be in the mix. :lol:

His kid's quite a cheerleader at UCLA. Doesn't play much.


----------



## EricABQ

Condolences to Chi_townPhilly on N. Illinois' loss last night. 

Looks like no BCS busters this year after all.


----------



## EricABQ

Today I like Ok. St. -10.5, Texas +16, Mizz -1, Duke +30, and Mich St. + 5.5.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Today I like Ok. St. -10.5, Texas +16, Mizz -1, Duke +30, and Mich St. + 5.5.


I got burned by Okla. St., too. Their coach may have lost the game with no late challenges. The interference and interception calls were challengeable in my views.

PEE-ESS:

Re Week 15, so far I'm O fer 4, and Baylor's tryin' to make it O fer 5. :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

I have been way less than mediocre against the spread this year.


----------



## EricABQ

This Missouri v. Auburn game is pretty entertaining. 

Although didn't SEC honks always make fun of the Pac-10 for being all offense and no defense?


----------



## Vaneyes

That SEC game was ugly. I barely watched.

I'm on a roll. 1 - 5.


----------



## Vaneyes

Impressive Benjamin TD amidst double coverage. Good game thus far.

Duke, the best 4th qtr. team? Well, Famous Jameis hasn't played too many of those.


----------



## Vaneyes

Freeman and Joyner turned it around. The talent is so deep Famous Jameis can have an off night and still shut-out the opponent.

In some respects, this edition (maybe the greatest edition) of the Noles, reminds me of Ali in his ever-strategical bouts...and we must give Coach Jimbo Fisher most of the credit for that. Roll with the punches early, then methodically dismember your adversary.

Duke came with game, particularly DB Edwards. FSU needed that.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ohio State looks like they blew their chance. FSU vs. Auburn. Should see some points scored.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

EricABQ said:


> Condolences to Chi_townPhilly on N. Illinois' loss last night.
> 
> Looks like no BCS busters this year after all.


Thanks. I haven't been this disappointed with the outcome of a sporting event since the 1996-97 Stanley Cup Finals. [Fortunately, my _other_ hometown's hockey team has made up for that bad memory.]

But anyway, the seeds for NIU's loss can be found back-thread, when I said


Chi_townPhilly said:


> Their defense has stretches where they look like they can't stop anybody.


It was the worst possible time to demonstrate the truth of that statement- giving up 31 in the opening half.

Has the feeling of the end of an era, here. Jordan Lynch graduates to an uncertain future- where the current fashion for read-option, the hang-on semi-fad of the Wildcat and his declared willingness to play anywhere on the field may serve him just enough to draw Sunday paychecks [but it's still a crapshoot]. Also moving on is Jimmie Ward, the Power-Safety who too often has been NIU's lone defensive bright-spot.

A loss felt just as deeply will be the retirement of The Legendary Diesel, NIU's 4-legged mascot.

However, perhaps unlike Lynch & Ward, recruiting has secured a blue-chip prospect to carry on. Have a look at our new Huskie* Dog Mission, who will be attended to by the campus ROTC detachment, and will in fact typically be the ranking officer, having already been breveted to Colonel.

*over in The Land of Corn, it's "Huskie," not "Husky." Long story...


----------



## EricABQ

Well, the SEC has it's chance to extend it's national championship streak.

My early lean would be towards Auburn. I can't tell that to my FSU student stepdaughter, however.


----------



## EricABQ

Real nice weather they're having for this Lions @ Eagles game.


----------



## Vaneyes

A balanced offense and stout defense should comfortably win the NC for *FSU*. And that's coming from a guy who went 2 - 9 for Week 15. 

For those interested, some stats thru Dec. 7. The one that startled me was #7 for Auburn's Red Zone Defense, since they had 9 games allowing 20 points or more. Their last 3 games vs Georgia, Alabama, Missouri, Auburn outscored them 140 - 108. That's not going to happen against FSU's D. :tiphat:




*Total Offense*: FSU #3; Auburn #7

Rushing: Auburn #1; FSU #21

Passing: FSU #8; Auburn #102

Red Zone Offense: FSU #1; Auburn #19

Turnovers Lost: FSU #33; Auburn #43




*Total Defense*: FSU #2; Auburn #79

Rushing: FSU #14; Auburn #64

Passing Yards Allowed: FSU #1; Auburn #104

Red Zone Defense: FSU #23 ; Auburn #7

Scoring Defense: FSU #1 ; Auburn #38

Sacks: FSU #23; Auburn: #40

Interceptions: FSU #1; Auburn #47




*Special Teams*

Field Goals: FSU #8 (19/20); Auburn #43 (14/19)

Kick-off Returns: FSU #3; Auburn #17

Kick-off Return Defense: FSU #17; Auburn #98

Punt Returns: FSU #42; Auburn #23

Punt Return Defense: FSU #120; Auburn #48

Net Punting: FSU #116 ; Auburn #9




*Fewest Penalties Per Game*: FSU #61; Auburn #37


----------



## Vasks

Thanks for the stats Vaneyes. This is one game I'll be watching through its entirety


----------



## Vaneyes

"War Chickens" must finally play FSU. Alabama doesn't back down. Florida doesn't back down. 

http://jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/021399/spb_1d1bianc.html

The Game info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_BCS_National_Championship_Game


----------



## Vaneyes

And the H-Man finalists are...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...son-aj-mccarron-andre-williams-jameis-winston


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A balanced offense and stout defense should comfortably win the NC for *FSU*. And that's coming from a guy who went 2 - 9 for Week 15.
> 
> For those interested, some stats thru Dec. 7. The one that startled me was #7 for Auburn's Red Zone Defense, since they had 9 games allowing 20 points or more. Their last 3 games vs Georgia, Alabama, Missouri, Auburn outscored them 140 - 108. That's not going to happen against FSU's D. :tiphat:


The trouble for FSU is that, apart from Clemson, who have they really played? Honestly, the ACC is not the first, second, or even third best conference out there. Yes, they won big, but against really inferior opponents. Auburn, on the other hand, has had a really tough schedule, and their last two wins were against teams that at the time were ranked in the top 5. Auburn won the toughest conference in the NCAA. Hate it all you want, but the SEC record in the BCS is all the evidence you need to know that the claim that the SEC, at this time, is the best conference, and Auburn succeeded with the tougher schedule. That is why (much as I hate to say it, being an Alabama fan) Auburn is going to beat the Noles.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> The trouble for FSU is that, apart from Clemson, who have they really played? Honestly, the ACC is not the first, second, or even third best conference out there. Yes, they won big, but against really inferior opponents. Auburn, on the other hand, has had a really tough schedule, and their last two wins were against teams that at the time were ranked in the top 5. Auburn won the toughest conference in the NCAA. Hate it all you want, but the SEC record in the BCS is all the evidence you need to know that the claim that the SEC, at this time, is the best conference, and Auburn succeeded with the tougher schedule. That is why (much as I hate to say it, being an Alabama fan) Auburn is going to beat the Noles.


You used the word "hate" twice. I'm concerned for your concern. :lol:

Tell me about it. Auburn ran away from FSU in 1999. They can't escape this time. FSU beat Alabama last time they played (2007). FSU beat South Carolina in a 2010 bowl. FSU beat Florida 3 of the last 4 years.

This year we have some evidence (not only Clemson) to indicate how Auburn should fare against FSU. I think it says, "Get ready for a beating, that could be by a margin of 3 to 4 touchdowns" :tiphat:


Clemson beat Georgia by 3 points
Auburn beat Georgia by 5 points
FSU beat Clemson by 37 points

Georgia beat Florida by 3 points
FSU beat Florida by 30 points

LSU beats Auburn by 14
LSU loses to Georgia by 3
LSU beats Miss St by 33
Auburn beats Miss St by 4


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> You used the word "hate" twice. I'm concerned for your concern. :lol:
> 
> Tell me about it. Auburn ran away from FSU in 1999. They can't escape this time. FSU beat Alabama last time they played (2007). FSU beat South Carolina in a 2010 bowl. FSU beat Florida 3 of the last 4 years.
> 
> This year we have some evidence (not only Clemson) to indicate how Auburn should fare against FSU. I think it says, "Get ready for a beating, that could be by a margin of 3 to 4 touchdowns" :tiphat:
> 
> 
> Clemson beat Georgia by 3 points
> Auburn beat Georgia by 5 points
> FSU beat Clemson by 37 points
> 
> Georgia beat Florida by 3 points
> FSU beat Florida by 30 points
> 
> LSU beats Auburn by 14
> LSU loses to Georgia by 3
> LSU beats Miss St by 33
> Auburn beats Miss St by 4


Auburn had one loss to LSU, way back in September. They started slow, but have been gaining momentum. As to the past, well, that is the past. 1999? Not even relevant. Let's look at this year.

Auburn played a total of 6 teams that were ranked in the top 25 at the time they played them, 4 of which were in the top 10 - and only lost 1, as I said, back in September. FSU played only 4 teams ranked in the top 25, of which only 2 were in the top 10.

FSU played only 6 teams that ended with a better than 50% season. Auburn had 7. Your weird 3 and 4 degrees of separation analysis looks like a lot, but really isn't. The margin of the victory doesn't matter, so long as it is a victory. FSU has dominated its opponents, but then it hasn't had that difficult of opponents to dominate. 5 of Auburn's opponents are still ranked in the top 25, 2 in the top 10. Only 2 of FSU's opponents are still in the top 25, one just barely, and neither are in the top 10. For that matter, 7 SEC teams ended in the top 25, versus 3 ACC teams.


----------



## EricABQ

Heck of a job by the Cowboy's defense last night. They managed to let the Bears score on every one of their possesions except the last one, where the Bears just ran out the clock.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Vaneyes said:


> And the H-Man finalists are...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...son-aj-mccarron-andre-williams-jameis-winston


Rating the responses:

1) Andre Williams: [If I win, I'll cut up the Heisman into pieces and give them to my blockers] Fail
2) Jordan Lynch [NyC here income (sic)] I love ya Jordan... but- Fail
3) Jameis Winston [No known comment] He does a lot of that, doesn't he? Fail

A.J. McCarron was the classiest. Unfortunately, he has about as much chance as Lynch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re H-Man: 1. Famous Jameis; 2. Tre Mason; 3. AJ McCarran.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Auburn had one loss to LSU, way back in September. They started slow, but have been gaining momentum. As to the past, well, that is the past. 1999? Not even relevant. Let's look at this year.
> 
> Auburn played a total of 6 teams that were ranked in the top 25 at the time they played them, 4 of which were in the top 10 - and only lost 1, as I said, back in September. FSU played only 4 teams ranked in the top 25, of which only 2 were in the top 10.
> 
> FSU played only 6 teams that ended with a better than 50% season. Auburn had 7. Your weird 3 and 4 degrees of separation analysis looks like a lot, but really isn't. The margin of the victory doesn't matter, so long as it is a victory. FSU has dominated its opponents, but then it hasn't had that difficult of opponents to dominate. 5 of Auburn's opponents are still ranked in the top 25, 2 in the top 10. Only 2 of FSU's opponents are still in the top 25, one just barely, and neither are in the top 10. For that matter, 7 SEC teams ended in the top 25, versus 3 ACC teams.


Your assertions are duly noted...as the #1 Noles climb this morning to 9-point favorites.


----------



## Guest

Something else to consider:
The SEC and the ACC had 8 matchups this season - the SEC won 5 of them -
South Carolina beat UNC and Clemson
Georgia beat Georgia Tech
Vanderbilt beat Wake Forest
Alabama beat Virginia Tech

The ACC won 3 -
Clemson beat Georgia
Miami beat Florida
FSU beat Florida

And as I recall, Alabama was the 10-point favorite over Auburn.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Something else to consider:
> The SEC and the ACC had 8 matchups this season - the SEC won 5 of them -
> South Carolina beat UNC and Clemson
> Georgia beat Georgia Tech
> Vanderbilt beat Wake Forest
> Alabama beat Virginia Tech
> 
> The ACC won 3 -
> Clemson beat Georgia
> Miami beat Florida
> FSU beat Florida
> 
> And as I recall, Alabama was the 10-point favorite over Auburn.


There might be something to this. I'm getting scared now. 

*Breaking News

*http://www.tomahawknation.com/2013/12/9/5189878/florida-state-auburn-sec-challenge-bcs


----------



## EricABQ

Following the soap opera at Texas this morning.

I have no idea what is going to happen, but I do know one thing. This will make Saban even richer than he was before, by either getting a fat raise from Alabama, or going to Texas for a monster deal.


----------



## Vaneyes

When the Saban story started getting hot two or three weeks ago, it was rumored Texas would offer him a package up to $12M a year. That's just crazy.

He's making $5.62M at Alabama now. Maybe if he can get it up to 7 or 8 for five years, he'll be happy and stay 'til retirement, then as Dallas Morning News says, do national TV. DMN says no chance of him going to Texas. Stoops from Oklahoma? Stay tuned.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ranking the 35 bowls by watchability.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo..._medium=nextclicks&utm_campaign=articlebottom


Some CF playoffs talk.

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo..._medium=nextclicks&utm_campaign=articlebottom


----------



## Vasks

There's not a single bowl game I'll watch until Jan. 1st. So many stinkers prior to New Year's


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> There's not a single bowl game I'll watch until Jan. 1st. So many stinkers prior to New Year's


You do realize, that's treason. No such thing as a bad bowl. To be honest, I've ruled out 8 that I want no part of. Not even a brief look-see.


----------



## Vaneyes

A day later...

"Coach is staying," says McCarron, "he's never lied to me."

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-says-nick-saban-leaving-alabama-crimson-tide

 'Signs That Nick *Saban* Is About To Abandon Alabama And Take Over At Texas'

http://www.businessinsider.com/nick-saban-to-texas-rumors-2013-12

'Texas coach Mack Brown reaffirms job status'

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...oach-mack-brown-reaffirms-job-status/3997601/


----------



## EricABQ

My prediction: Mac Brown will step down, Texas will strike out trying to hire Saban, Jim Harbaugh, and Jimbo Fisher, and will end up hiring Penn State's Bill O'brien.


----------



## Vasks

For VanEyes,

http://www.donbestadvantage.com/ncaaf/don-best-college-football-linemakers-poll/

Essentially it says that #1 is going to play #13 not #2


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> For VanEyes,
> 
> http://www.donbestadvantage.com/ncaaf/don-best-college-football-linemakers-poll/
> 
> Essentially it says that #1 is going to play #13 not #2


Thanks, Vasks, I hadn't seen it. That's pretty brutal. 

Though Auburn wasn't far from being a 3-loss team, they dodged enough bullets and minefields to rightly be where they are. But...worst defense ever to get into the NC?

Anyway, history shows if you get that one loss early enough, you can still be in the running. That'll prove even truer next year with playoffs.

Sagarin has Auburn #6. :tiphat:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/ncaaf/sagarin/


----------



## EricABQ

Army and Navy have the stage to themselves today. 

I'll take Army +13.5.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Army and Navy have the stage to themselves today.
> 
> I'll take Army +13.5.


Me, too. So, we'll lose together. :lol:

Edit 3: Navy 34 - 7.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Me, too. So, we'll lose together. :lol:


Certainly appears that way.

I'm really starting to feel bad for Army. 11 years is a long losing streak.

Edit: Actually, as I type this they are a half point inside the cover. So, they will still lose, but they might cover. That's progress, I suppose.

Edit 2: so much for that.


----------



## EricABQ

Mack Brown has made it official. 

I'll stick with my Bill O'brien prediction.


----------



## EricABQ

Eli Manning would have thrown a tantrum over his performance today, but he was afraid it would also get intercepted.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Eli Manning would have thrown a tantrum over his performance today, but he was afraid it would also get intercepted.


NYG may/will stink more next year, with Famous Jameis in their draft sights.

Meanwhile, more footballers desert the SEC...

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/76574/gators-lose-six-on-offense-to-transfers


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> NYG may/will stink more next year, with Famous Jameis in their draft sights.


LT came out today and said it is time for them to dump the coach.

Personally, I'm not sure how much faith anyone should have in Mr. Taylor's reasoning ability after all the coke and headshots, but the man is free to voice his opinion anyway I suppose.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yeah, I'm s'prised LT can still put two words t'gether.

Coach's contract expires in '14, so it won't be a big hit showing him the trapdoor. He's gone gone...without LT's expertise.


----------



## Vasks

That article while very "fresh" still is "old" as UF quarterback Tyler Murphy is leaving


----------



## Vaneyes

Eric, apart from us, there was one other casualty in the Army & Navy "war".

http://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2013/12/15/5153524/rich-ellerson-fired-army-football


----------



## Vaneyes

Vasks said:


> That article while very "fresh" still is "old" as UF quarterback Tyler Murphy is leaving


Thanks, Vasks...can't keep up with them fast enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jerry Jones suffers another blown mind. Dallas leading by 23, loses 37 - 36. I quit watching at 12 ahead...knowing what was coming. Romo flu. :angel:


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Jerry Jones suffers another blown mind. Dallas leading by 23, loses 37 - 36. I quit watching at 12 ahead...knowing what was coming. Romo flu. :angel:


They are an incredibly poorly coached team. They made no effort to run out the clock by keeping their running game involved. I thought Aikman was going to blow a gasket pointing that out in the second half.


----------



## Vaneyes

Okay, here we go with my *bold* bowl picks. 

*Washington St. -4* @ Colorado St.

Fresno St. @ *USC -6*

Buffalo @ *San Diego St. +1*

*Tulane PICK* @ LA - Lafayette

*Ohio +13 1/2* @ E. Carolina

Boise St. @ *Oregon St. -3*

*Pitt +5 1/2* @ Bowling Green

*Utah St. + 1 1/2* @ Northern Illinois 

Marshall @ *Maryland +2 1/2*

Syracuse @ *Minnesota -4*

BYU @ *Washington -3*

Rutgers @ *Notre Dame -15 1/2*

Cincinnati @ *N. Carolina -3*

*Miami +3* @ Louisville

*Michigan +3 1/2* @ Kansas St.

Ole Miss @ *Georgia Tech +3*

Oregon @ *Texas +13*

Arizona St. @ *Texas Tech +14*

Virginia Tech @ *UCLA -7*

Rice @ *Mississippi St. -7*

Duke @ *Texas A&M -11 1/2*

Nebraska @ *Georgia -9*

UNLV @ *North Texas -6 1/2*

Iowa @ *LSU -7 *

*Wisconsin PICK* @ South Carolina 

*Stanford -4 1/2* @ Michigan St.

UCF @ *Baylor -16 *

*Oklahoma +15* @ Alabama 

Oklahoma St. @ *Missouri -1*

*Clemson +2 1/2 *@ Ohio St.

*Vanderbilt -2 1/2 *@ Houston

Arkansas St. @ *Ball St. -8 1/2*

Auburn @ *Florida State -8 1/2*


----------



## Vaneyes

December 19 presented another highly-informative and entertaining press conference with Jimbo Fisher, #1's head coach.

The really good stuff starts at about 13:00. Talk about drafts, recruiting, SEC, player aspirations, coach aspirations, some of the game's finer points.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Jerry Jones suffers another blown mind. Dallas leading by 23, loses 37 - 36. I quit watching at 12 ahead...knowing what was coming. Romo flu. :angel:


The Cowboys are simply a circus and it starts with Jones. The problem for them is that they are simply not a good team, but are in a playoff race because of a poor NFC East. Romo will seem incompetent from time to time, but there's not a lot any QB can do with that defense.

I have to say I'm more than pleasantly surprised by how competitive my Rams have been since Bradford's injury. The defense has been mostly outstanding in the past few weeks, led by Quinn's phenomenal play. We seem to have found a gem in Zac Stacy too. 6-8 in the unbelievably good NFC West is more than solid. Despite the question marks at QB the future looks bright, especially with Washington's pick coming our way!

also, how clutch was Justin Tucker the other night? Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Vaneyes

"A gentle reminder to get your bowl predictions in. They begin tomorrow."

View attachment 30838


----------



## EricABQ

For Saturday's games I like Wazzu -5.5, Fresno St. +6, Louisiana Laf. +1.5, and SDSU -1.5.


----------



## EricABQ

The big day has arrived: My college's first bowl game in 10 years. 

Everyone I know is giving me a hard time about not going to the game since it is right across town, but I've always been of the opinion that there is nothing more overrated than going to a football game. I'll be much happier watching it from the comfort of my couch. This way I don't have to deal with a crowded parking lot, gross bathrooms, and over priced bad beer.

Go Cougs!


----------



## Vasks

EricABQ said:


> My college's first bowl game in 10 years....Everyone I know is giving me a hard time about not going to the game since it is right across town, but I've always been of the opinion that there is nothing more overrated than going to a football game. I'll be much happier watching it from the comfort of my couch. This way I don't have to deal with a crowded parking lot, gross bathrooms, and over priced bad beer.
> 
> Go Cougs!


ah,hum You should go. Being there is great fun and beer is still beer even if it's overpriced and even if it's bad. LOL!


----------



## Vaneyes

Eric may have called the right play...as it looks like the Cougs may be doing a Dallas.


----------



## EricABQ

Is it just me, or is this the longest game ever? 

I feel like I've been watching it since yesterday.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Is it just me, or is this the longest game ever?
> 
> I feel like I've been watching it since yesterday.


Indeed.

Congrats, Cougs have it in hand with 4 minutes left. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Hold the horses! A possible cataclysmic event. Reviewing for the longest time. 

Nope, Cougs keep ball.


----------



## Vaneyes

Replay. Cougs lose ball. C'mon Dallas!


----------



## EricABQ

Not for long. 

I hate this game.


----------



## EricABQ

The problem with a Mike Leach offense is when you have to kill the clock you can't.


----------



## EricABQ

Not even going to watch the ot. 

Four hours of my time for this garbage is enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

No OT. The Perfect Storm won it in regulation...for Colorado State. 48 - 45.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> No OT. The Perfect Storm won it in regulation...for Colorado State. 48 - 45.


The word filters in place on this board prevent me from adequately expressing my reaction to the end of the game.

I need a drink.


----------



## Vaneyes

Condolences, Eric. I had dreams, too, of Dallas er Wazzu pulling it out in OT by 6, to atleast cover my spread. 0 - 1

Onward. Fresno St. had no business being matched with USC. Stomped. 1 - 1.

Buffalo is mashed by SDS in the Potato Bowl. 2 - 1.

Ragin' Cajuns currently 7-up on my pick Tulane. Don't know why "ragin'" reminds me of hemorrhoids.


----------



## Vaneyes

"No fun SEC" fines schools.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10173551/sec-fines-schools-cowbells-rushing-field


----------



## EricABQ

2-2 against the spread for me on opening bowl day. 3 - 1 straight up in the office pool.

I'll venture into NFL land and give you my upset special of the day: Arizona +10 @ Seattle.


----------



## EricABQ

EricABQ said:


> I'll venture into NFL land and give you my upset special of the day: Arizona +10 @ Seattle.


You're welcome.


----------



## Vaneyes

That was a strange game, AZ @ SEA. Seattle, losing two of last three, needs to regroup. The O is sputtering badly going into the playoffs. Could be one and done, if they don't find it.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> That was a strange game, AZ @ SEA. Seattle, losing two of last three, needs to regroup. The O is sputtering badly going into the playoffs. Could be one and done, if they don't find it.


I had real concerns about their offense after their win last week in New York. They got five turnovers yet only managed to score 22 points.

I'm calling it right now: They will lose to St. Louis next week, fall into the wild card round, and be one and done in the playoffs. It's in the nature of pro sports teams from Seattle to ultimately disappoint their long suffering fans. Trust me, I know this from many years of personal experience.


----------



## Vaneyes

Good bet, Eric, the 'hawks iz on the ropes.

Romo out for year with flu, er bad back.

CF Roulette continues, with Ohio failing to cover 13 1/2. I sit thus far at 2 - 3. Brighter days ahead. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> That was a strange game, AZ @ SEA. Seattle, losing two of last three, needs to regroup. The O is sputtering badly going into the playoffs. Could be one and done, if they don't find it.


And I just bought last week a Hawks cap. Well, one thing we know from past playoffs and superbowls - it's a wide open field.


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> I had real concerns about their offense after their win last week in New York. They got five turnovers yet only managed to score 22 points.
> 
> I'm calling it right now: They will lose to St. Louis next week, fall into the wild card round, and be one and done in the playoffs. It's in the nature of pro sports teams from Seattle to ultimately disappoint their long suffering fans. Trust me, I know this from many years of personal experience.


I wouldn't panic just yet! Seattle was going to lose at home at some point, and it's better that it happened now. Arizona is a phenomenal defensive team. Then again, I can't imagine what the chances were that Palmer throws 4 picks and they win by a touchdown. Wild stuff.

On the bright side they have a meaningful game against a very competitive STL outfit. I would love nothing more than to put one over the 'Hawks and reach .500, but I would rather see you guys with #1 seed than the 9ers.

As is now becoming a yearly tradition, the Cowboys get the Week 17 flexed showdown match-up. In recent years, lets just say they haven't turned out well. But maybe Orton will lead them to the unlikeliest of victories. Either that, or Foles throws for 10 touchdowns by the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Vaneyes

Famous Jameis, AP Player of the Year. :tiphat:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-florida-state-seminoles-named-ap-player-year

View attachment 31105


----------



## EricABQ

Skilmarilion said:


> I Then again, I can't imagine what the chances were that Palmer throws 4 picks and they win by a touchdown.


That's the whole problem. They got 4 turnovers and still only scored 10 points. Against the Giants they got 5 and only scored 22.

Their offense appears dead in the water.


----------



## EricABQ

For tonight's bowl game, I'll take Oregon State -3.

That will put Boise at 5 losses on the year if it happens, and the Kellen Moore golden years will seem even further behind them.


----------



## Vaneyes

The bowl schedules yesterday/today/tomorrow are drip, drip, drip. We should be having three a day. 

Xmas Day - An hour for presents opening. Another hour for dinner. Let's get back to the games, buh wha' games? Xmas is dark.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> The bowl schedules yesterday/today/tomorrow are drip, drip, drip. We should be having three a day.
> 
> Xmas Day - An hour for presents opening. Another hour for dinner. Let's get back to the games, buh wha' games? Xmas is dark.


Yep, Christmas day is for the NBA I guess. But, with my boycott still in effect, there will be no sports viewing for me that day.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'd rather do smalltalk and crack walnuts, than watch the NTA (National Thugs Association).


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> That's the whole problem. They got 4 turnovers and still only scored 10 points. Against the Giants they got 5 and only scored 22.
> 
> Their offense appears dead in the water.


For a 12 win team, I think the offense has done well considering the numerous injuries on the O-line. Rice going down for the season was a big blow, but maybe not as big as Harvin who apparently may be put on IR. The biggest concern is that defenses are loading up on the run recently and Lynch's YPC has plummeted in the past few weeks. I think Wilson has been absolutely outstanding to lead this team to this record and play with such poise with a lot less help than other QB's.

But I agree. Maybe they'll have to ride this defense more than they would have hoped, if they want to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## EricABQ

All quiet so far on the Texas coaching search. Rumors are almost non-existent and the leaks have dried up.

That means one of two things:

1. It is all a done deal and they are just waiting for their next coach to finish his season (Jimbo Fisher perhaps?)
2. They have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jimbo's goin' nowhere. He's sitting on a dynasty. Well, until Famous Jameis jumps to Sundays. :lol: 

Meanwhile the Panthers are anything but.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> For a 12 win team, I think the offense has done well considering the numerous injuries on the O-line. Rice going down for the season was a big blow, but maybe not as big as Harvin who apparently may be put on IR. The biggest concern is that defenses are loading up on the run recently and Lynch's YPC has plummeted in the past few weeks. I think *Wilson has been absolutely outstanding to lead this team to this record and play with such poise *with a lot less help than other QB's.
> 
> But I agree. *Maybe they'll have to ride this defense more* than they would have hoped, if they want to get to the Super Bowl.


Yesterday's news.

No, they'll need to score more points or they're gone.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Yesterday's news.
> 
> No, they'll need to score more points or they're gone.


I guess Carolina would be in the same boat then, but these two should end up with the top two seeds in the NFC. My take is that their defenses are so good that they don't need to be concerned with outscoring opponents in the playoffs. 17 was enough for the Panthers last week. In reality, it's unlikely both SEA and CAR play that poorly on offense again this season.


----------



## EricABQ

Went 0.and 3 in yesterday's games in my office bowl pool, dealing a serious blow to my chances of winning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Maryland and the Domers should now play in *The Lame Concession Bowl*.

I'm 7 - 6 with UNC's win (Halftime Kiss of Death?). My prognostications are goin' nowhere fast.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Hurricanes? Don't think so. Miami, join hands with Marylame. M&Ms.


----------



## Vaneyes

O'Brien to Texans?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...working-deal-become-houston-texans-head-coach


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Marylame








.

.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, in the workplace bowl pool, I followed up my 0 and 3 day with a 4 and 0 day to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Vaneyes

Big Blue blew. Thus far, a very smelly 7 - 8.


----------



## EricABQ

I guess the Dolphins were ready to start their vacation.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Big Blue blew. Thus far, a very smelly 7 - 8.


I didn't have it in me to pick all those games against the spread. The pool I'm in is just picking winners.

A two game winning streak and you are back in the black.


----------



## EricABQ

The time has come to see if my doom and gloom prediction about the collapse of my Seahawks was based in reality or just my innate pessimism.


----------



## EricABQ

San Diego is on the way to replacing Miami as the chokers of the day.


----------



## Skilmarilion

It looks like the NFC playoffs are going to be very, very good. Perhaps the two best defensive teams in the league at the top, with a fair few offensive powerhouses in there too. 49ers/Saints are the best wildcard seeds that I can remember in either conference for a while. We have A-Rod back just in time for the playoffs too -- how clutch was he last night?

Yeah, San Diego tried their best to make a mess of things. Luckily for them, Ryan Succopp tried even harder. 

And thank you to NYG for delivering the #2 pick to the Rams.


----------



## Skilmarilion

btw I thought Cleveland was moving in the right direction ever since they brought Lombardi into the front office.

So they fire Chudzinski after 1 year, despite their QB situation? And apparently they may promote Norv to HC. Good golly.


----------



## EricABQ

Skilmarilion said:


> btw I thought Cleveland was moving in the right direction ever since they brought Lombardi into the front office.
> 
> So they fire Chudzinski after 1 year, despite their QB situation? And apparently they may promote Norv to HC. Good golly.


This situation is proof of why the Browns have been terrible for so long.

I agree that this should be a good playoff season. I have no idea who to pick to come out of the NFC. I still maintain that Seattle has already peaked and are not playing their best. My unofficial, preliminary lean to towards Carolina.

The AFC seems like it has lined up for Denver, but I've felt that way about Manning teams before and been wrong. But, I really don't like anyone else, so I will probably end up picking Denver.

Official picks later in the week.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I didn't have it in me to pick all those games against the spread. The pool I'm in is just picking winners.
> 
> A two game winning streak and you are back in the black.


Winning? What's that? The rot goes on, with GT and Texas non-showings.


----------



## EricABQ

This Arizona/BC game today is huge for me in the bowl pool. I'm one behind the leader, and we only have three games different the rest of the way. So, if Arizona wins I will have a real look at winning this thing, if they lose I'll be on the ropes.

The next huge game would be North Texas/UNLV. I really need N. Texas to win that one.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> This Arizona/BC game today is huge for me in the bowl pool. I'm one behind the leader, and we only have three games different the rest of the way. So, if Arizona wins I will have a real look at winning this thing, if they lose I'll be on the ropes.
> 
> The next huge game would be North Texas/UNLV. I really need N. Texas to win that one.


Do you play Vegas or bet smaller venues? A few years ago I played a $100, 5 way parlay on the Colts/Bears Superbowl. I hit on 4 categories and only missed on punt return yards. I took the over on 18 yards and the longest punt return was EXACTLY 18 yards. Needless to say, I missed out on a very nice payday.


----------



## EricABQ

scratchgolf said:


> Do you play Vegas or bet smaller venues? A few years ago I played a $100, 5 way parlay on the Colts/Bears Superbowl. I hit on 4 categories and only missed on punt return yards. I took the over on 18 yards and the longest punt return was EXACTLY 18 yards. Needless to say, I missed out on a very nice payday.


Yeah, missing a parlay by one would hurt. I've hit a four team parlay twice in my life, but never a five.

I haven't played in Vegas in a few years. I used to go once every football season to make a modest contribution to the MGM Grand's bottom line, but haven't done so recently.

I get my betting fix in small stakes pools with some guys from work. We have 20 people in our bowl pool this year, with a $200 winner take all pot. I'm making a run, but need a few things to break my way.


----------



## scratchgolf

When I lived in Buffalo I'd make frequent, non-tax deductible contributions to the Canadian casinos. They would rarely reciprocate. And by rarely, I mean never. I'd only bet what I won on the 2/4 tables so I never operated in debt.


----------



## Vaneyes

The educational side of football. *How the football got its shape*. Time for it to bounce right, I'd say. 

And a *Happy New Year* to my sporting buddies. :tiphat:

http://ideas.time.com/2013/12/30/how-the-football-got-its-shape/?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I got the game I needed today to catch one of the people that was ahead of me. The rest of today's slate doesn't mean anything because I picked the same teams as the leaders in every game, so can't gain or lose ground.

On to tomorrow.


----------



## EricABQ

Remember when playing in a January 1st bowl game was a prestigious honor?

I present to you UNLV v. North Texas as proof that that is no longer the case.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, that Stanford loss eliminates me from my bowl pool. Even though I'm only one game behind the leader, he and I have every game the rest of the way picked the same so I can't catch him. 

Thus ends my college football gambling for the season.


----------



## Vaneyes

Michigan State and UCF punk their opponents...and me. 11 - 15 - 1. :lol:

I must* win 4 of these 6, to break even! 

*Oklahoma + 15* @ Alabama 

Oklahoma St. @ *Missouri -1*

*Clemson +2 1/2* @ Ohio St.

*Vanderbilt -2 1/2* @ Houston

Arkansas St. @ *Ball St. -8 1/2*

Auburn @ *Florida State -8 1/2*

* Don't cry for me Argentina.


----------



## Vaneyes

Before many had settled into their seats, 'Bama 7-zip. That was...

View attachment 31770


----------



## Vaneyes

7 - 7. Okies answer impressively. 'Bama's pass D looks vulnerable. Okies QB has a nice spiral goin' t'night.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> 7 - 7. Okies answer impressively. 'Bama's pass D looks vulnerable. Okies QB has a nice spiral goin' t'night.


I think you might be in good shape with that +15.


----------



## EricABQ

Our long national nightmare is over............Texas has hired a coach. Louisville's Charlie Strong. 

Now Penn State is on the clock.


----------



## EricABQ

For today's NFL playoff games I'm going with Indy -1.5 (I've seen that game as a pick 'em depending on which betting site you are getting your odds from) and New Orleans +2.5.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Michigan State and UCF punk their opponents...and me. 11 - 15 - 1. :lol:
> 
> I must* win 4 of these 6, to break even!
> 
> *Oklahoma + 15* @ Alabama
> 
> Oklahoma St. @ *Missouri -1*
> 
> *Clemson +2 1/2* @ Ohio St.
> 
> *Vanderbilt -2 1/2* @ Houston
> 
> Arkansas St. @ *Ball St. -8 1/2*
> 
> Auburn @ *Florida State -8 1/2*
> 
> * Don't cry for me Argentina.


You're on a nice three game winning streak.


----------



## EricABQ

My first pick of the day is not going particularly well.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> You're on a nice three game winning streak.


Thanks, now a 4-game W-streak, due to Vandy's 4th Qtr. rebirth.

But, my math was bad--needing 5 Ws out of the final 6 to break even.

Roll, Ball State Cardinals!


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> My first pick of the day is not going particularly well.


I'll do the other three.

Saints @ *Eagles -2 1/2*

*Chargers +7* @ Bengals

*Niners -3* @ Pack

Meanwhile, Steve Wynn's providing a new jet for our Vegas commutes. 

http://www.lasvegassun.com/blogs/ka...ynn-ends-2012-flying-high-new-65-million-jet/


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Our long national nightmare is over............Texas has hired a coach. Louisville's Charlie Strong.
> 
> Now Penn State is on the clock.


Horns scraped the barrel bottom with that pick, and Nit Lions will fare worse.


----------



## EricABQ

Colts down 38-10 and come back to win.

One of the great comebacks ever.


----------



## Vaneyes

Balmy tonight in Philly, at -3 F. Green Bay weather should be more challenging.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking ahead to a little game next Monday evening.

"I feel very confident we're ready. I think we've practiced extremely well and I like our mindset and our attitude right now. I think we're very confident in what we do but we're not arrogant. I think our kids believe in the system and the team we have, there's not a lot of arrogance where they're ignoring things and not preparing at the same time, and I think that's very critical."

- Jimbo Fisher


----------



## EricABQ

Went 1 and 1 yesterday (but had I chosen to use the pick 'em line I would have be right in both games. But, I decided to challenge myself and missed by half a point.)

Today I like Cincy -7 and San Fran -3.


----------



## Vaneyes

Green Bay weather forecast. They could get the game in, before the real nasty temps begin. 

http://www.localconditions.com/weather-green-bay-wisconsin/54301/hourly.php


----------



## EricABQ

When I made that Cincy pick I made the mistake of forgetting that their quarterback is Andy Dalton.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> When I made that Cincy pick I made the mistake of forgetting that their quarterback is Andy Dalton.


Yeah, Chargers' Rivers was a pro in college.

Niners are in control, in spite of shoddy officiating re Pack holds.

The field is tundra.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Niners are in control, in spite of shoddy officiating re Pack holds.
> 
> The field is tundra.


I have a feeling the NFL weekend is going to end with a thud with this game.


----------



## Vaneyes

The broadcaster wondered how Rodgers got free. Holding, that's how.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Monday night, and why the SEC (and Auburn) must lose. All in fun, all in fun. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls13/story/_/id/10237600/rick-reilly-sec-overrated


----------



## Vasks

That was a cute and yet all too true article.

Go NOLES!!


----------



## EricABQ

FSU up to a 10.5 point favorite. 

Which means one streak will end tonight. The favorite has won and covered 6 straight years and the SEC representative has won 7 straight. One of those streaks has to end (or maybe both.)

I'm picking both to end. I'll take Auburn to beat the 10.5, but FSU to win. 

FSU 38 - Auburn 31.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Re Monday night, and why the SEC (and Auburn) must lose. All in fun, all in fun.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls13/story/_/id/10237600/rick-reilly-sec-overrated


War Damn Eagle!!!!!!!!!
Although, to be fair, Bama's performance against OU was pretty pathetic, given their feeling that they were the best in the NCAA. Still, I stand by my belief that the cow school is going to beat the party school.


----------



## EricABQ

An interesting note on the AFC playoffs. Denver lost three games this year. The other three teams left are the three teams that beat them. 

Not sure if that means anything but it's an interesting fact I suppose.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> An interesting note on the AFC playoffs. Denver lost three games this year. The other three teams left are the three teams that beat them.
> 
> Not sure if that means anything but it's an interesting fact I suppose.


It can certainly be a psychological disadvantage. The 1999 Jags went 14-2, with both losses coming to the Titans. They were then dismantled by the Titans in the AFC Championship game as well.


----------



## EricABQ

My lock of the week next week for the NFL is New Orleans +8.

That's free money right there.





Of course, it is worth pointing out that I went 1-2-1 in my NFL picks this past weekend.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re NFL, a varietal 1 - 1 - 1.

Re CF, 15 - 16 - 1.

Re GoDaddy, a 10 - 2 team couldn't beat a 7 - 5 team. I've seen better high school games. They hafta stuff that rag-tag GoDaddy bowl into an earlier December time slot. It does not belong as a run-up to The Game.

I expect the Noles to beat the War Chickens tonight. A conservative estimate, 14 to 21 points. A liberal estimate, anything goes.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Re NFL, a varietal 1 - 1 - 1.
> 
> Re CF, 15 - 16 - 1.
> 
> Re GoDaddy, a 10 - 2 team couldn't beat a 7 - 5 team. I've seen better high school games. They hafta stuff that rag-tag GoDaddy bowl into an earlier December time slot. It does not belong as a run-up to The Game.
> 
> I expect the Noles to beat the War Chickens tonight. A conservative estimate, 14 to 21 points. A liberal estimate, anything goes.


My prediction for tonight:
New information surfaces last minute in the Jameis Winston rape investigation, leading to his arrest shortly after kickoff. This could have one of two affects - A) FSU avoids the Heisman jinx and wins the game; B) bereft of their star quarterback, FSU becomes merely the next in a lengthy list of teams to be beaten by the SEC in the BCS championship.

Failing any new leads in the rape investigation, I think Auburn will win by less than 7, and it will be a nailbiter of a game that has us guessing all the way until the final minute of the game. Cow college will have another feather in their cap, have the final BCS championship trophy, and settle the argument as to which conference was the dominant one during the BCS era (although that question is settled, even if the cow college loses).


----------



## Vaneyes

NFL Guesses:

Saints @ *'Hawks - 8 *

*Niners - 1 1/2* @ Panthers

*Colts + 7 1/2* @ Patriots

*Chargers +10* @ Broncos


----------



## Guest

SEC so far 7-2 in bowl games, with the final one to be decided tonight. They are 2-0 in bowl games thus far against the ACC (beating Georgia Tech and Duke). They are 3-1 in bowl games against ranked teams. 

ACC so far is 4-6 in bowl games, with the final one to be decided tonight. They are 1-3 against ranked teams in bowl games.

WAR DAMN EAGLE!!!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> ....Failing any new leads in the rape investigation....


You mean the cleat-chaser/horny young man investigation? That's all done, except maybe for praying, reading Bible verses, in hope that they'll mend their ways.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> SEC so far 7-2 in bowl games....


Thankfully, Texas A&M and Missouri are now in the SEC fold, or things would've been more suspect.

Suspect as is...

#11 Oklahoma 45 #3 Alabama 31

Auburn 0 - 8 in the 2012 SEC, now playing in The Game. What conference would allow that? Perhaps a conference on the decline?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Thankfully, Texas A&M and Missouri are now in the SEC fold, or things would've been more suspect.
> 
> Suspect as is...
> 
> #11 Oklahoma 45 #3 Alabama 31
> 
> Auburn 0 - 8 in the 2012 SEC, now playing in The Game. What conference would allow that? Perhaps a conference on the decline?


Seems to me that bringing Texas A&M and Missouri into the fold only increase the difficulty of the SEC, making the SEC champion that much more accomplished than, say, a team that had only 2 conference opponents with a better than 50% conference record. Can it be helped that the SEC incorporated 2 teams that were actual challenges?

As to Auburn's record last year vs. this year, Auburn is in The Game because the BCS ranking system said they deserved to be in the game when OSU choked in their conference championship.

By the way, what does it say that the second best team in the ACC was beaten by a team that was only 4-4 in conference play in the SEC?


----------



## Guest

Actually, new prediction:

Auburn will win by less than 3, after FSU misses a game-winning field goal wide right (for those of you familiar with some older FSU history from back in the Bowden days).


----------



## EricABQ

DrMike said:


> Seems to me that bringing Texas A&M into the fold only increase the difficulty of the SEC,


I'd hold off on predicting that until we see how they do post Manziel. All their success these past two years (and this year wasn't that successful) is due to him. Their defense is horrific.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> I'd hold off on predicting that until we see how they do post Manziel. All their success these past two years (and this year wasn't that successful) is due to him. Their defense is horrific.


In fairness, their defense is still a product of Big 12 recruiting, and will be again next year, for the most part. It will be interesting to see how, both Mizzou and A&M rank, 5 years from now.


----------



## Vaneyes

scratchgolf said:


> In fairness, their defense is still a product of Big 12 recruiting, and will be again next year, for the most part. *It will be interesting to see how, both Mizzou and A&M rank, 5 years from now*.


And the SEC, of course.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Actually, new prediction:
> 
> Auburn will win by less than 3, after FSU misses a game-winning *field goal wide right *(for those of you familiar with some older FSU history from back in the Bowden days).


That bit of spam is arrows to armour these days, but a history lesson is always appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> And the SEC, of course.


Well, we could look back 5 years and see where the SEC was . . . oh yeah, by this time in 2008, Florida was about to win the 3rd of 7 straight SEC national titles. Since the BCS championship started in '98, SEC has won 9 of 15. 7 of those 9 have been in the last 7 years - seems they are on the ascendancy. Now, tonight may continue that streak, or end it, but even with a loss, it will be hard to say whether that is the end of their ascendancy.

And the new +1 playoff won't necessarily end it, either. For the last 3 years, at the end of the regular season, 2 of the top 4 teams have been from the SEC in the BCS polls. Now, granted, the top 4 will be picked by the committee, independent of the polls, but there also is no limit on how many teams can come from each conference.

Personally, I'd like to see more games outside of conference during the regular season that aren't throwaway games with totally mismatched teams.

Needless to say, I don't think we will be seeing less of the SEC in the future. Yes, all good things do eventually come to an end, but now is not that day. A lot of what has made the SEC powerful recently is still in place.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> That bit of spam is arrows to armour these days, but a history lesson is always appreciated.


Funny, nevertheless. A good friend of mine is a die-hard FSU fan - he has a framed, signed picture of Bobby Bowden on his wall, Bobby Bowden called into his local radio sports talk show (back in the early '90's - he is in a small town in Northern California), and his daughter was a Garnet and Gold Girl. He has a whole room filled with FSU T-shirts, hats, sweatshirts, and Starter Jackets spanning at least 2 decades. And I first met him back in the days of Wide Right I and Wide Right II - that was a fun time to root against FSU, and I have been doing it ever since.

So yes, I think I just might die laughing (or at least laugh hard enough that I pee myself) if, in their first shot at the title in 13 years, FSU loses by a missed field goal!

Another fun fact for you - 10 SEC teams have played in the BCS National Championship, and only one of them has lost - LSU, to Alabama. In other words, no other conference has beaten an SEC team in The Game. The SEC is batting 1.000 in its BCS title games. Just more proof that they are the dominant conference in the BCS era.


----------



## Vasks

DrMike said:


> Actually, new prediction:
> 
> Auburn will win by less than 3, after FSU misses a game-winning field goal wide right


Maybe, but then there's this quote from ESPN today:

_"We may not know how Florida State will react in a close game, but we know that redshirt freshman kicker Roberto Aguayo made all 90 PATs and 19-of-20 field goals, including 8-of-9 of 40 yards or longer. Aguayo won the Lou Groza Award, given to the best kicker in the FBS. He also had 42 touchbacks out of 113 kickoffs. Think about 113 kickoffs. If nothing else, that means Aguayo's leg is durable"._


----------



## Guest

For Wide Right I and Wide Right II, the FSU kickers, Gerry Thomas and Dan Mowrey, had each kicked perfect games, 3 for 3, prior to the game-losing kicks. For Mowrey, the losing kick was a 39-yarder. He had previously successfully kicked a 21-yarder, a 38-yarder, and a 41-yarder. In Thomas' defense, at least, he played the first season after they narrowed the posts by nearly 5 feet, and he missed by only about a football length - a year earlier, and it would have been good.

Still, the point was that Bowden at the time was confident his kicker could get the job done, but he didn't.


----------



## scratchgolf

A few years ago I created a spreadsheet with my plan for CFB realignment. It included 96 teams, 4 super conferences, with 2 divisions of 12 in each. Each team would play 8 games in their division, 2 in conference, and 2 out. Conference Championships would be simple and final 4 would play for Championship. Additional bowl games would come from lower seeds pairing up. It was a lot of fun and made sense regionally. North, South, East, and West Conferences. I'd love to see a similar system in place.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> ....Yes, all good things do eventually come to an end, but now is not that day. A lot of what has made the SEC powerful recently is still in place.


Don't waste any more energy. Save it for The Game. See you here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vaneyes

scratchgolf said:


> A few years ago I created a spreadsheet with my plan for CFB realignment. It included 96 teams, 4 super conferences, with 2 divisions of 12 in each. Each team would play 8 games in their division, 2 in conference, and 2 out. Conference Championships would be simple and final 4 would play for Championship. Additional bowl games would come from lower seeds pairing up. It was a lot of fun and made sense regionally. North, South, East, and West Conferences. I'd love to see a similar system in place.


With all the merges, it seems 4 Super Conferences is where it's headed. Only half kidding.

If such a thing was considered, some teams would likely be sent to Division II. This would not necessarily be forever...if designed somewhat after the premier football (soccer) system in Europe.

That aside, the best will usually be in the final mix. There are a lot of power variables in now, and I think that's more effective than mandated conference alignments...which isn't going to happen anyway.

The Division I playoffs starting next year will appease many. Things will remain much the same, such as qualifying. The pretenders are still going to be knocked out, but it'll be seen as a fairer system by the namby-pambys. :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

The consensus over/under on this game is 68 (http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/odds/las-vegas/).

I'd definitely take the over.


----------



## EricABQ

Auburn's D has shown.up.so.far.


----------



## EricABQ

FSU.looks.overmatched. 

On both sides of the ball.


----------



## Guest

ericabq said:


> fsu.looks.overmatched.
> 
> On both sides of the ball.


war fricking eagle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

EricABQ said:


> FSU.looks.overmatched.
> 
> On both sides of the ball.


FSU looks overrated.


----------



## GreenMamba

FSU looks like they're winning.


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> war fricking eagle!!!!!!!!


Damn War Eagle. Oh well, it was a good game, and I can take comfort in the fact that FSU trailed most of the game and didn't cover the spread.


----------



## Vasks

>>>>>>>>>>>  <<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## EricABQ

What an incredible turnaround. In the first half FSU looked like they were getting exposed as frauds who had feasted on inferior competition all year. Winston looked lost, and their defense looked like they couldn't handle Auburn's speed. Then, Fisher bet it all on that fake punt. If that hadn't worked, the game would have been over. Great call at the right time.

Good for FSU. I don't' think there are any other teams that could get punched in the mouth like that and get off the mat and come back for the win. Down 21 - 3 in that atmosphere with that pressure, virtually every other team is going t pack it in and end up getting routed.

Two final thoughts:

1. I'm very glad we don't have to listen to insufferable SEC homers today.
2. I ended what was a pretty poor prognosticating season by basically nailing this prediction. Auburn cover and an FSU win.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Late reaction: Incredible wildcard weekend and that KC-IND game was one for the ages. The only other Round 1 game that was that absorbing in recent memory was GB-ARZ in '09. As beautiful as that comeback (and Luck's play) was, that was some pretty disgraceful defense from a team that was bullying everyone on that side of the football in the first half of the season. Granted they had guys going down the entire game, and when Flowers went down they had no chance of covering Hilton. Of course Andy Reid blows every timeout in the second half for no good reason.

I thought SF and NO were impressive in pulling through against two teams who were not going to go down easy at home, and were very close down the stretch. The Chargers were fantastic but Cincy just didn't show up. I think Dalton is a capable QB but this year he was supposed to take his play to the next level in the postseason, and it went the other way. 

The two NFC games should be fantastic this weekend. I still like Seattle to make it to the big game. You'd figure Denver's path is one of the easier ones a #1 seed has been faced with in recent times, but I don't think it will be easy for them against this SD team that knows and can play them very well.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> The broadcaster wondered how Rodgers got free. Holding, that's how.


I'm fairly sure Troy overlooked the same sort of deal re: Eli's escape on Tyree's wonder catch in SB 42.


----------



## EricABQ

For the NFL weekend ahead, if I were in Vegas, this is how I'd bet (using the consensus line from vegasinsider):

N.O. +8
Indy +7
Carolina -2
Denver -10 (although I wish this number was a point lower, I still can't go with S.D.)


----------



## Vaneyes

"*That's* the way I like it, uh huh, uh huh."

View attachment 32088


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> What an incredible turnaround. In the first half FSU looked like they were getting exposed as frauds who had feasted on inferior competition all year. Winston looked lost, and their defense looked like they couldn't handle Auburn's speed. Then, Fisher bet it all on that fake punt. If that hadn't worked, the game would have been over. Great call at the right time.
> 
> Good for FSU. I don't' think there are any other teams that could get punched in the mouth like that and get off the mat and come back for the win. Down 21 - 3 in that atmosphere with that pressure, virtually every other team is going t pack it in and end up getting routed.
> 
> Two final thoughts:
> 
> *1. I'm very glad we don't have to listen to insufferable SEC homers today.
> *2. I ended what was a pretty poor prognosticating season by basically nailing this prediction. Auburn cover and an FSU win.


1. Don't bet on it. 
2. Congrats on your prognostication for The Game.
3. Go Noles! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

View attachment 32090


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> For the NFL weekend ahead, if I were in Vegas, this is how I'd bet (using the consensus line from vegasinsider):
> 
> N.O. +8
> Indy +7
> Carolina -2
> Denver -10 (although I wish this number was a point lower, I still can't go with S.D.)


Eric, correction on your Panthers/49ers spread. Carolina is +2, or + 1 1/2, depending on the casino.

Our only common pick is Indy, and I have reservations about that, since I only bet against Brady Bunch because I don't like them or their coach. Who chokes less, Manning or Brady, and that's the winner.

My NFL Guesses:

Saints @ *'Hawks - 8 *

*Niners - 1 1/2* @ Panthers

*Colts + 7 1/2* @ Patriots

*Chargers +10* @ Broncos


----------



## Guest

'Noles did deserve the win, and I congratulate them for it. The game seemed to be all backwards - FSU was supposed to be the one that dominated the beginning, and Auburn would be the one turning up the pressure in the 4th quarter. That seemed turned around. I think a lot of Noles fans were worrying that their team wasn't quite as good as they had been claiming, even into the 4th quarter.

That being said, I think that FSU was an incredible team in a lackluster conference. For all the hype about their blowout wins in the ACC, they trailed for most of the game, and only won by 3, in the final 2 minutes. Much of the hype about them came from those blowout wins - I think that doesn't say as much about how good FSU is, rather how bad the rest of the ACC is. In this case, FSU was definitely good enough to win the big game, but how they did against ACC teams wasn't necessarily directly related to that.

Tre Mason had a great game. Jameis Winston didn't impress me as much as he should have, being the Heisman winner. In the entire first half, he looked like he was just flustered by the Auburn defense. With a fumble, and multiple sacks, and a pass completion percentage well below his season average, had he not pulled off the W at the end, we could have added him to the list of Heisman winners that failed to impress in the big game. But he is a freshman, and will likely get better.

As I said, though, I don't think this is a sign of the end of the SEC's dominance. I have mixed emotions about the new 3-game playoff system, though. I think, like the BCS program that just ended, with the computer formulas, it exists to enforce the status quo - and to make money. It doesn't allow for anybody else to rise. The computers would start with their preconceived notions - that the big conference teams were so much better than some of the smaller ones, and therefore should be given higher standing as such. Most times that is the case, but there has to be an allowance that you can have some outsider emerge - that is nearly impossible with this system. After all, without the BCS protecting them, would the Big Ten really have been up as high as it has been? And really, other than FSU, what else does the ACC have to offer, and yet an ACC team is going to get a leg up because they supposedly have a tougher strength of schedule - because the BCS computer model says so. Now we are going to let it all be decided by committee, comprised heavily of people from the big conferences. Let's face it - if Auburn had been in a lesser conference, coming off of as pitiful a season as last year, there is no way the computer model would have ever gotten them to the number 2 spot and a shot at the title. And if we are honest, FSU didn't really have that difficult of a schedule. But we have seen in the past that a team from a lesser conference with a perfect record has no guarantee of a shot at the title, even though arguably they might have faced tougher opponents than FSU did.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Eric, correction on your Panthers/49ers spread. Carolina is +2, or + 1 1/2, depending on the casino.


Good, even better. Carolina +2 for me then.


----------



## EricABQ

One thing on SEC dominance. Yes, they won 7 straight and there's not much negative you can say about that. However, the SEC East has been pretty ordinary since the Tebow UF years, so we are really talking about the SEC West being dominant. And, when you get right down to it, 4 of the 7 championships were won by Nick Saban, and a fifth was won by Les Miles with mostly Nick Saban recruits.

I'm not saying they haven't had the best team in the country 7 of the last 8 years because they inarguably have, but when you look behind the numbers, you see it's mostly due to the best coach in the country coaching in the SEC.

ETA: correction, Saban's LSU win was before the streak started.


----------



## Guest

EricABQ said:


> One thing on SEC dominance. Yes, they won 7 straight and there's not much negative you can say about that. However, the SEC East has been pretty ordinary since the Tebow UF years, so we are really talking about the SEC West being dominant. And, when you get right down to it, 4 of the 7 championships were won by Nick Saban, and a fifth was won by Les Miles with mostly Nick Saban recruits.
> 
> I'm not saying they haven't had the best team in the country 7 of the last 8 years because they inarguably have, but when you look behind the numbers, you see it's mostly due to the best coach in the country coaching in the SEC.
> 
> ETA: correction, Saban's LSU win was before the streak started.


I'm not sure I would make the same conclusion. Based on the metrics that we have - the polls - the SEC East finished with 3 ranked teams - compare that to a total of 3 ranked teams for the entire ACC. Now, I do agree that Saban is a major factor in all of this, and likely will be for some time to come. But the 7 ranked teams at the end of the season suggest that Saban alone is not holding up the whole conference. Not all of them are necessarily national championship caliber, true. But they are still strong - and if there were more crossover games between conferences, I think that would bear out. Personally, I wish there were more meaningful match ups between conferences before the bowl games.

Personally, I think they should go to a system where every team that comes out of the season with 2 or less losses goes to a tournament, from which the champion is ultimately decided. What are we worrying about - getting in the way of the academic year of these players? From what I heard from Jameis Winston's interview after the game, something tells me that an extra month without games isn't going to help that young man very much.


----------



## EricABQ

I should be clear that I do agree that the SEC is the overall strongest conference. It would be nice to see them play meaningful out of conference games outside of the south, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I think one of the things that made the USC heyday during the Pete Carroll era so impressive was that they played true road games at Ohio State, Arkansas, Auburn, and Nebraska and smoked them all. LSU and Alabama will play one good opponent early in the season, but usualy at a neutral field. Plus, I don't like the fact that they only play 8 conference games. The PAC-12 plays 9, which means each team in the SEC gets one more automatic win than a Pac-12 team by scheduling body bag games against really weak opponents. 

I thought it was interesting that Bill Hancock of the BCS released what the playoff would have been this year had next year's system been in place. It would have been FSU v. Mich. St. and Auburn V. Alabama. He said the priority would have been seeding as opposed to avoiding an upset. I'm sure Auburn would have been thriled with having to beat Alabama again.


----------



## EricABQ

Of the 16 BCS championships, nine were won by schools from either Florida or Alabama.

I actually got the other seven off the top of my head. I won't post the answer in case anyone else wants to try.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Our only common pick is Indy, and I have reservations about that, since I only bet against Brady Bunch because I don't like them or their coach. Who chokes less, Manning or Brady, and that's the winner.


Belichek/Brady are only 3 - 3 in their last 6 home playoff games after starting out 8 - 0.


----------



## EricABQ

The opening odds for who will win the first football playoff next year: FSU 11/2, Bama 13/2, Stanford 9/1 , Ohio State 10/1, Oregon 12/1, Auburn 14/1.

If I was going to bet one of those it would be $100 on Auburn at 14/1.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm rooting for 49ers to get back to the Superbowl, but then again, Peyton Manning deserves a Ring too. I'm more of an AFC fan, so I usually root for that team at the Superbowl anyhow, no matter who it is. Except when it's the Patriots.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Except when it's the Patriots.


Keep up the good work. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> The opening odds for who will win the first football playoff next year: *FSU 11/2*, Bama 13/2, Stanford 9/1 , Ohio State 10/1, Oregon 12/1, Auburn 14/1.
> 
> If I was going to bet one of those it would be $100 on Auburn at 14/1.


National Champions Florida State Seminoles should repeat. Many returnees, including Heisman winner Famous Jameis. He could repeat with that, too.

I was pleased to hear Jimbo Fisher praise his coaching staff more than once last night. For several, it was their first year with the Noles.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another good Jimbo Fisher press conference. This one done the day after The Game. Some insight into adjustments made during combat.

The wire services tried to make a thing out of Auburn's signal stealing, but as you can see in the transcript, the reporter's question about "the towels" was handled honestly and briefly.

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/...-fisher-press-conference-enjoying-the-win-but


----------



## EricABQ

Class act Bobby Petrino lands back at Louisville.

He can coach, I'll give him that, but can he recruit? He's never been anywhere long enough to run a program with only his recruits, and after he left Louisville the last time and after being fired at Arkansas, both those teams went straight in the toilet with the recruiting classes he left behind.

Not the hire I would have made.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Another good Jimbo Fisher press conference. This one done the day after The Game. Some insight into adjustments made during combat.
> 
> The wire services tried to make a thing out of Auburn's signal stealing, but as you can see in the transcript, the reporter's question about "the towels" was handled honestly and briefly.
> 
> http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/...-fisher-press-conference-enjoying-the-win-but


Well, given that Dameyune Craig, the Auburn Co-offensive coordinator, had been the QB coach at FSU for the 3 previous seasons, I would hope that Fisher would have had the foresight to change the signals before the big game. If not, then he is maybe not the wonderful coach he is touted to be. And even if they didn't figure out some of the signals, I doubt that Fisher changed that much in a single season that Craig wouldn't recognize, and be able to predict at least to some extent, what the FSU offense would be doing, and pass that information on to the defensive coaching staff.


----------



## Vaneyes

DrMike said:


> Well, given that Dameyune Craig, the Auburn Co-offensive coordinator, had been the QB coach at FSU for the 3 previous seasons, I would hope that Fisher would have had the foresight to change the signals before the big game. If not, then he is maybe not the wonderful coach he is touted to be. And even if they didn't figure out some of the signals, I doubt that Fisher changed that much in a single season that Craig wouldn't recognize, and be able to predict at least to some extent, what the FSU offense would be doing, and pass that information on to the defensive coaching staff.


A statement that maybe says stealing often pays in the SEC, but didn't in this case.

Hope Kristi didn't come down too hard on Gus.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re PSU, $4.5M for Franklin? Merry Xmas, James.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...anklin-earn-45m-year-penn-state-nittany-lions


----------



## Vaneyes

Well, look who pops up at Alabama.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Well, look who pops up at Alabama.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


When Lane was OC at USC they went 23-3 and averaged 45 points per game.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> When Lane was OC at USC they went 23-3 and averaged 45 points per game.


Those were the days, my friend, he thought they'd never end. He's gonna need that ave. again, considering the as-of-late leaky SEC Ds.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Those were the days, my friend, he thought they'd never end. He's gonna need that ave. again, considering the as-of-late leaky SEC Ds.


I think it is a good hire.

Some coaches are meant to be behind the scenes guys, and that might be where Kiffin belongs.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> I think it is a good hire.
> 
> Some coaches are meant to be behind the scenes guys, and that might be where Kiffin belongs.


Saban's and his priority will be a new QB. A coupla articles on that subject...

http://bamahammer.com/2014/01/09/who-will-replace-aj-mccarron-as-alabamas-quarterback/

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/jacob_coker_calls_speculation.html


----------



## EricABQ

O.K, as a lifelong Seahawk fan that had a bit more drama at the end than I would have liked.

A few thoughts:

1. A push in my first pick of the weekend.
2. The Seahawk offense needs to buy the defense dinner.
3. I feel bad for Percy Harvin. Comes back, plays well, gets his bell rung twice.
4. I really don't think the Seattle offense is playing well enough to win it all, but damn, that defense can get after it.


----------



## GreenMamba

I appreciate the inspired attempt by Marques Colston to turn and toss a cross field pass about 20 degrees forward of a lateral. Most would have stepped out of bounds.

Not that they likely would have scored on the next play.


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> I appreciate the inspired attempt by Marques Colston to turn and toss a cross field pass about 20 degrees forward of a lateral. Most would have stepped out of bounds.


Yeah, I think he gets the Leon Lett Trophy for stupid play of the day.


----------



## EricABQ

Dierdorf is a moron. It's a good thing for football fans that this is his last broadcast.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Dierdorf is a moron. It's a good thing for football fans that this is his last broadcast.


Gotta be a relation to Dittersdorf, or Dorf on Golf.

Sideways rain in Seattle, not conducive to stellar offensive play. 'Hawks did what they had to do, though sloppy near the end. Nice run by Lynch.

Andrew Luck's losing the battle so far. Let us pray. "Lord, deliver us from Brady Bunch evil, and turn around this thing."


----------



## GreenMamba

EricABQ said:


> Dierdorf is a moron. It's a good thing for football fans that this is his last broadcast.


Let me guess: someone doesn't agree that it would have been a good idea to give the Colts the ball 1st and Goal at the 2?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Considering all the "can't play on the road" hype I thought the Saints were more than impressive this postseason. Their defense and running game is worlds better than even their Super Bowl year. For some reason they left it too late to open up the passing game off play-action, which was very effective once Brees found his stride. 

Bizarre call to kick a FG in the 4th from Payton, imo. It doesn't matter if it's 4th and 50, 3 points gives you absolutely nothing there. And yeah, Colston ruined what would have been a very nice chance to get it into the end zone.

This Seattle defense is one of the very best we've had in a long time -- perhaps the most dominant team unit on that end since the '08 Steelers. They even left 3 turnovers on the field (two dropped INTs, Robinson fumble no-call). In better conditions, the passing game will operate well enough and the running game with Lynch is brutal.


----------



## EricABQ

Skilmarilion said:


> Considering all the "can't play on the road" hype I thought the Saints were more than impressive this postseason. Their defense and running game is worlds better than even their Super Bowl year.


Their defense was dominant yesterday. Seattle had a lot of 3 and outs in the second half, and that gave Brees a chance.

As for my prognostications, not too impressive thus far. A loss and a push yesterday. We'll see if I can turn it around with Carolina and Denver today. I feel a little uneasy picking against S.F considering they are probably the hottest team in the league, but I'll stick with it anyway.


----------



## EricABQ

Damn, that dude that played the anthem at the SF/Carolina game sure knows his way around the trumpet. 

Didn't catch his name.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Damn, that dude that played the anthem at the SF/Carolina game sure knows his way around the trumpet.
> 
> Didn't catch his name.


Jesse McGuire.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/01/carolina-panthers-national-anthem/

Roll, Niners!


----------



## GreenMamba

> Bizarre call to kick a FG in the 4th from Payton, imo. It doesn't matter if it's 4th and 50, 3 points gives you absolutely nothing there.


FG would have cut it to 5, which is a lot better than 8. I agree it was a mistake, though, because there's no way he was going to make that kick in bad weather.


----------



## EricABQ

It's a good thing I don't actually bet money on these picks I make because I kind of suck at it.


----------



## EricABQ

The niners look an awful lot like the best team in the league. 

If they make it to the Super Bowl and win, it will be the first time since 1972 that a team lost the Super Bowl and then came back to win it the next year.


----------



## scratchgolf

EricABQ said:


> The niners look an awful lot like the best team in the league.
> 
> If they make it to the Super Bowl and win, it will be the first time since 1972 that a team lost the Super Bowl and then came back to win it the next year.


The Bills almost accomplished this, then almost accomplished this, then almost accomplished this.


----------



## EricABQ

With Cam Newton's loss today, Tim Tebow remains the only Heisman Trophy winning QB to win an NFL playoff game in the last 15 years (Testaverde in 1999 was the last one before Tebow.)

Edit: had to correct the trivia.


----------



## EricABQ

So I didn't get a single pick right this weekend. 

I'm really bad at this.


----------



## Vaneyes

2 - 1 - 1, and fast-forwarding, it'll be Niners and Patriots in the supuhbo'.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> 2 - 1 - 1, and fast-forwarding, it'll be Niners and Patriots in the supuhbo'.


We may not compete this week because as of now I agree with you.


----------



## samurai

What, no love for the Seahawks? :kiss:


----------



## samurai

EricABQ said:


> So I didn't get a single pick right this weekend.
> 
> I'm really bad at this.


That's why I stopped betting--for money, at least--many moons ago.


----------



## EricABQ

samurai said:


> What, no love for the Seahawks? :kiss:


I love the Hawks, but I have a bad feeling about next week's game. Their offense has been struggling against defenses that aren't as good as the Niners, and that's what worries me.

I think they will have a lot of 3 and outs, and that will leave their defense on the field too much, so they will eventually get worn down. I see the Niners scoring a lot in the late stages of the game and pulling away for a 27 - 3 win.

I hope I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## EricABQ

Based on the opening lines, I'll take N.E +4.5 and San Fran +3.5

I wouldn't be surprised to see the S.F/SEA game move closer to a pick 'em by the end of the week.


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> I love the Hawks, but I have a bad feeling about next week's game. Their offense has been struggling against defenses that aren't as good as the Niners, and that's what worries me.
> 
> I think they will have a lot of 3 and outs, and that will leave their defense on the field too much, so they will eventually get worn down. I see the Niners scoring a lot in the late stages of the game and pulling away for a 27 - 3 win.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, of course.


Keep the faith! Seattle are top dogs for a reason. I would not like to be a Niner having to play this game in that atmosphere there next week.


----------



## EricABQ

Skilmarilion said:


> Keep the faith! Seattle are top dogs for a reason. I would not like to be a Niner having to play this game in that atmosphere there next week.


You have to cut me some slack. Many years of rooting for teams that have never won anything has turned me into a neurotic pessimist when it comes to sports.

Seattle is basically the west coast Cleveland as far a sports go.


----------



## Vaneyes

*SF +3 1/2* @ Seattle
*
NE +5 *@ Denver


----------



## Skilmarilion

EricABQ said:


> You have to cut me some slack. Many years of rooting for teams that have never won anything has turned me into a neurotic pessimist when it comes to sports.
> 
> Seattle is basically the west coast Cleveland as far a sports go.


I'm actually a Cavs fan so I totally understand the pessimism! That said, with an NBA title in '79 and a SB appearance in '06, it could be worse. 

Then again I assume a lot of Seattle fans would trade those in to still have the Sonics. Their relocation may end up being the most ridiculous thing Stern did - and that's saying something.

My unofficial picks for the title games will be NE and SEA. Both could be absolute classics.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Secret* to 49ers success...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> *The Secret* to 49ers success...
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


Eight bucks is a lot less than I spend at Eddie Bauer for my khakis. He may be on to something.


----------



## scratchgolf

My horse (Philly) never made it out of the gate. Typically my interest drops considerably past that point. Still, these are two intriguing match ups. I like good story lines and both games provide that. Last year we had brother against brother. Now we have Brady vs Manning (again) and two teams, and coaches, and fan bases, and cities that just plain hate each other. I'm happy with either AFC team and I'm pulling for San Fran.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, the big day has arrived. It's not often one of my home state teams is playing in a game with these kinds of stakes.

I'm nervous and hoping for the best. 

My heart is with the Hawks, but my head says Niners. I hope my heart is right.


----------



## EricABQ

Denver looking like they are on the way to an easy win and cover.


----------



## scratchgolf

They are just too talented. Brady has absolutely nobody to throw to.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I grew up in the Northwest, just a couple hours from Seattle. I'd like to see them go to the Super Bowl again.


----------



## EricABQ

As an impartial observer, that was a pretty boring game. 

I'm sure the Bronco fans had a good time, but not sure anyone else did.


----------



## EricABQ

What a game. 

As a Seahawks fan I don't even know what to say. That was almost too much to take.


----------



## EricABQ

One thing we can say for sure about the Super Bowl...............the Hawks don't have to worry about the opposing QB going on any 58 yard runs.


----------



## Vaneyes

One of the best defensive games I've seen. Loved it. Curse of the khaki for the Niners.


----------



## Ukko

EricABQ said:


> As an impartial observer, that was a pretty boring game.
> 
> I'm sure the Bronco fans had a good time, but not sure anyone else did.


As Brady says, the Broncos did just about everything right - and he didn't.


----------



## EricABQ

The current consensus line at vegasinsider.com is Denver -2.5 and the over/under is at 48.

I've picked against the Seahawks each of the last three games, and that seems to be working out for them, so I'm just superstitious enough to keep that up. So, Denver -2.5 for me.

Undecided on the over/under.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Hawks and points for me, and under 48. :tiphat:


----------



## Vasks

I'm rooting for Manning.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Golly that was a treat of a NFC title game. Even though they got the short end of a few calls, SF had their luck too with a lot of loose balls ending up in their hands. That Wilson-Kearse TD on 4th & 7 was brilliant and changed the game. Sherman's tip on the last play was probably even better - and he was humble about it too. 

I decided yesterday that Kaepernick galloping in the open field is the single most dangerous thing in the NFL right now. I actually thought he was great, considering how Gore and co. were stuffed all night, and they were driving on that final series. He probably could have looked elsewhere than Sherman's way on that throw, but it wasn't too be. They'll be back.

The Super Bowl should be fun. The best respective offense and defense that we've witnessed for a fair while. As ever, my pick won't change: Seattle.


----------



## EricABQ

The NFL going in a different direction for the anthem singer this year:

"The NFL has chosen opera star Renee Fleming to sing “The Star-Spangled Banner” before Super Bowl XLVIII.

Fleming is, according to the Associated Press, the first opera singer to perform the national anthem at the Super Bowl. The NFL has recently chosen more mainstream performers, with Alicia Keys, Kelly Clarkson, Christina Aguilera, Carrie Underwood and Jennifer Hudson singing the national anthem at the last five Super Bowls.

Fleming is an appropriate choice for the New York/New Jersey Super Bowl, as she often performs at New York venues and is currently starring in Rusalka at the Metropolitan Opera."


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Golly that was a treat of a NFC title game. Even though they got the short end of a few calls, SF had their luck too with a lot of loose balls ending up in their hands. That Wilson-Kearse TD on 4th & 7 was brilliant and changed the game. Sherman's tip on the last play was probably even better - and he was humble about it too.
> 
> I decided yesterday that Kaepernick galloping in the open field is the single most dangerous thing in the NFL right now. I actually thought he was great, considering how Gore and co. were stuffed all night, and they were driving on that final series. He probably could have looked elsewhere than Sherman's way on that throw, but it wasn't too be. They'll be back.
> 
> The Super Bowl should be fun. The best respective offense and defense that we've witnessed for a fair while. As ever, my pick won't change: Seattle.


I was surprised "Khaki Pants" didn't use a couple of timeouts in the final drive. They looked rushed in the final minute and a half. The double-covered end-zone pass/INT appeared more desperate than calculated.


----------



## Vaneyes

Feb. 2 Super Bowl weather forecast: Cloudy, snow showers possible. High 36, Low 30.

It's snowing there now. Let's get these games back to Florida, where they belong. 

View attachment 33105


----------



## Ukko

"The Super Bowl should be fun. The best respective offense and defense that we've witnessed for a fair while. As ever, my pick won't change: Seattle."

Not a home game for Seattle. Unless the weather makes the running game big, the Hawks are in for it.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> I was surprised "Khaki Pants" didn't use a couple of timeouts in the final drive. They looked rushed in the final minute and a half. The double-covered end-zone pass/INT appeared more desperate than calculated.


He underthrew it, but I don't think it was a terrible throw. If any other corner is covering Crabtree there, there's a good chance there's no INT.

I guess they had to keep those timeouts in case they'd need them. In any case, they'd moved the ball quickly down the field in no time and Seattle probably needed a timeout to let the defense regroup before that play, imo.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I was surprised "Khaki Pants" didn't use a couple of timeouts in the final drive. They looked rushed in the final minute and a half. The double-covered end-zone pass/INT appeared more desperate than calculated.


I actually think they timed it just right. They got into scoring position with enough time and timeouts to take several shots to the endzone, but leave Seattle no time to get into field goal position when they got the ball back.

Kap just screwed it up by throwing the pick.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ukko said:


> Not a home game for Seattle. Unless the weather makes the running game big, the Hawks are in for it.


Well it's no home game for DEN either where Manning's been zinging it around for 10 million passing yards against some pretty poor AFC teams this year. I think they will be surprised by just how physical and swarming this Seattle defense is.

Irrespective of the weather, I think Lynch will make his presence known and put in a big performance. He is simply a force in the postseason - not even San Fran could keep him under 100.


----------



## Bulldog

Vasks said:


> I'm rooting for Manning.


I'm rooting for Manning to get beat up by the Seahawks and leave the game in the 3rd quarter. He hasn't faced such a ferocious defense all year; it will be his time to go down for the count.

My only reservation is my lack of confidence in R. Wilson.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If the audience will be the "12th man", then I think God/weather will have to be the 13th for this year's Superbowl. But hey, is a bit of snow worse than a power outage? :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Feb. 2 Super Bowl weather forecast: Cloudy, snow showers possible. High 36, Low 30.
> 
> It's snowing there now. Let's get these games back to Florida, where they belong.
> 
> View attachment 33105


It's an outdoor sport though. 

Unless you're the Saints!


----------



## EricABQ

With the Nners loss, the 1971/72 Cowboys remain the only team to win the Super Bowl the year after losing the Super Bowl. 

That is surprising to me. You'd think it would have happened more than once.


----------



## Bulldog

EricABQ said:


> With the Nners loss, the 1971/72 Cowboys remain the only team to win the Super Bowl the year after losing the Super Bowl.
> 
> That is surprising to me. You'd think it would have happened more than once.


Yes, must be that the crushing disappointment carries over to the next season.


----------



## Ukko

Bulldog said:


> I'm rooting for Manning to get beat up by the Seahawks and leave the game in the 3rd quarter. He hasn't faced such a ferocious defense all year; it will be his time to go down for the count.
> 
> My only reservation is my lack of confidence in R. Wilson.


I'm 'rooting' for no injuries to anybody, a close game with no sore losers, gloaters or whiners. Your odds are better than mine.


----------



## Bulldog

My prediction is Seattle 27 - Denver 24. On the last play of the game, Welker drops a perfect pass in the end zone, solidifying the merit of New England letting the little twerp move on.


----------



## EricABQ

O.K everybody, it's time to bet the house and retirement accounts on Seattle.

Denver is wearing their orange jerseys for the game.

They are 0 - 3 in Super Bowls when wearing their orange tops.

I'm calling my bookie.


----------



## Vesteralen

They should both be allowed to play in their dark uniforms. Then we'd have the guys in the blue pajamas versus the Creamsicles.

Sigh.....I long for classic (NFL, not AFL) uniforms.


----------



## EricABQ

An interesting note from ESPN Stats:

This is the 16th time that the team that allowed the fewest points in the league has made the Super Bowl. Their record in the previous 15 is 12 and 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

CF National Champions' 2014 schedule -

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/...edule-2014-seminoles-notre-dame-miami-clemson

Their new DC -

http://www.tomahawknation.com/flori.../5334148/florida-state-promotes-charles-kelly


----------



## Vasks

Charles Kelly seems to be a good pick.


----------



## hpowders

For those of you going to the SuperBowl ridiculously located at the Meadowlands in the middle of winter (what's the matter, the North Pole wasn't available?), where Manning's pass rating goes from 90 to 57 in cold area location playoff games, where we will be robbed of seeing the best SuperBowl matchup ever because of horrible conditions:

To keep warm, you can always take a bite of coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> For those of you going to the SuperBowl ridiculously located at the Meadowlands in the middle of winter (what's the matter, the North Pole wasn't available?), where Manning's pass rating goes from 90 to 57 in cold area location playoff games, where we will be robbed of seeing the best SuperBowl matchup ever because of horrible conditions:
> 
> To keep warm, you can always take a bite of coffee.


Wrong sport indeed for Feb. 2 in Joisey.

Today, Rangers & Devils at Yankee Stadium. That's more like it.


----------



## EricABQ

Well, the results of the EA Sports Madden simulations are in, and they are predicting a Denver win.

These sims have correctly called 8 of the last 10 Super Bowls.

I better go hedge all the Seattle bets I placed after Denver announced they were wearing orange.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Well, the results of the EA Sports Madden simulations are in, and they are predicting a Denver win.
> 
> These sims have correctly called 8 of the last 10 Super Bowls.
> 
> I better go hedge all the Seattle bets I placed after Denver announced they were wearing orange.


I don't like lighter colors in colder climes. Not to mention 37 year-old QB bones versus 25 year-old QB bones. 

'Hawks do it!

View attachment 33611
View attachment 33612


----------



## Vaneyes

*NFL Super Bowl XLVIII
*

*"G*iven the high stakes and the incredible performance of both these teams on their respective sides of the ball, we're going to enjoy what is probably the most titanic battle in league history when Peyton Manning is on the field this Sunday."

Even in lab conditions, I don't think we'd see this. But, let the writer have his fun in SB-hype lead-up. :lol:

http://grantland.com/features/a-tale-of-two-cities/


----------



## EricABQ

It was on this day in 1990 that San Francisco beat Denver 55 - 10 in Super Bowl XXIV. The 55 points are a Super Bowl record.

I remember watching that debacle. Pat Summerall had one of the great understatements in broadcasting history when, following another Niner touchdown, simply said, "this is unfortunate."


----------



## Vaneyes

It's currently 26 F at the Snow Bowl.

View attachment 33792


----------



## Vaneyes

SB-hype is so nowhere...overtaken by Raiderettes suing their organization for Draconian wages and rules, Bieber Baby arrested twice in one week, Northwestern footballers threatening to unionize, O'Bama flexing State of the Union muscle, Amanda Knox waiting for retrial verdict, etc., etc., etc. Indifference is winning.


----------



## EricABQ

The anthem over/under has been set at 2:25. 

I think Ms. Flemming will go under that.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> It's currently 26 F at the Snow Bowl.
> 
> View attachment 33792


Perfect football weather


----------



## hpowders

EricABQ said:


> The anthem over/under has been set at 2:25.
> 
> I think Ms. Flemming will go under that.


Me too. 1.5 minutes max, I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

One 'Hawks fan was so confident of Sunday's outcome, that he...

View attachment 33981


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> One 'Hawks fan was so confident of Sunday's outcome, that he...
> 
> View attachment 33981


All I can think is, "thanks for jinxing it, man."


----------



## EricABQ

The weekend is off to a good start for Seahawk fans: The great left tackle Walter Jones has been elected to the Hall of Fame.

The third Seahawk to be so honered (following Steve Largent and Cortez Kennedy.)


----------



## Vaneyes

The FOX Super Bowl eve show with Alec Baldwin is as funny as Norovirus.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> The weekend is off to a good start for Seahawk fans: The great left tackle Walter Jones has been elected to the Hall of Fame.
> 
> The third Seahawk to be so honered (following Steve Largent and Cortez Kennedy.)


Related:

http://www.tomahawknation.com/flori...ate-derrick-brooks-walter-jones-nfl-hall-fame


----------



## Ukko

It has been reported that 'commercial time' has been doubled for the event, over that for the conference championships. If that doesn't make commercial time longer than playing time, it's going to seem that way.


----------



## science

I think there's a soccer game on TV tonight. Maybe some bowling or billiards on ESPN-Asia. Anyone up for some sports TV? I figure we could order a pizza, drink some beer, pick our favorite commercials.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> I think there's a soccer game on TV tonight. Maybe some bowling or billiards on ESPN-Asia. Anyone up for some sports TV? I figure we could order a pizza, drink some beer, pick our favorite commercials.


_Super Bowl Commercials_, the program.


----------



## science

Ukko said:


> _Super Bowl Commercials_, the program.


Here's a song evidently about rugby which is good for the day (warning: if you have thin blood, take an irony pill before clicking play):


----------



## EricABQ

What the hell is Namath wearing?


----------



## EricABQ

Bruno Mars put on a show. 

Nice throwback showman.


----------



## EricABQ

It's a little hard to believe the game went that way. 

I didn't see many people predicting a complete beat down.


----------



## Bulldog

I had no idea that the first Denver snap was just a little taste of what was going to happen to Denver. Manning wasn't Mr. Wonderful, but he had plenty of accomplices. It's as if a curse was put on the team.

Personally, I was impressed with Denver's defense which well handled a difficult set of circumstances. Then again, even the defense started forgetting how to tackle in the 2nd half.


----------



## Vaneyes

Legion of Boom punked Manning & Co. The bookies were way off their mark on this one...which was over before it began.

'Hawks rule.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Bruno Mars put on a show.
> 
> Nice throwback showman.


I hated it. Renee should've been held over. :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> What the hell is Namath wearing?


Fur and pantyhose woulda been nice. Seems we've hadta give Joe Willie a lot of passes in his advancing age.


----------



## Ukko

Betting the advertisers hated the score. I probably wasn't alone in not watching the 2nd half.


----------



## Mahlerian

That was the dullest Super Bowl I've ever watched. I was hoping for a Seahawks win, but I was also hoping for something more interesting.


----------



## Vasks

Mahlerian said:


> That was the dullest Super Bowl I've ever watched.


Yeah, I said to the wife at the end of the first quarter, it was over.

But I recall hosting a 1985 Superbowl party that turned out to be just as boring due to a Chicago Bears blowout.


----------



## Radames

Vaneyes said:


> I hated it. Renee should've been held over. :devil:


I liked Bruno. Didn't care for the Chili Peppers. Should have had Rene come out with Bruno instead of them.

As for the game. What game? I tuned in to Downton Abbey at 9 pm.


----------



## Vasks

Radames said:


> As for the game. What game? I tuned in to Downton Abbey at 9 pm.


I easily relinquished the remote controls to the wife so she could watch Downton Abbey on the HDTV


----------



## Vaneyes

We stuck with the 'Hawks to the Grateful End. Downton Abbey will be watched tonight.

Spring Training begins soon.


----------



## hpowders

For those of you non-believers, write 100 times on the chalkboard:

Great defense makes great offense, no offense.

Making sense yet?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> We stuck with the 'Hawks to the Grateful End. Downton Abbey will be watched tonight.
> 
> Spring Training begins soon.


Hah! I should have watched that on the internet this evening, I forgot. I'll have to do it tomorrow if I have time.

Yeah, the Superbowl was far from being an anxious, on-the-edge-of-your-seat kind of game that we all got from the Ravens' play-offs last year. But it was still pretty impressive. The Seahawks made Manning look like Joe Flacco on a bad day! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

CF recruiting updates...

http://insider.espn.go.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/classrankings


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> CF recruiting updates...
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/college-sports/football/recruiting/classrankings


So _that's _what you mean by "CF". I deciphered it as Canadian Football.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ukko said:


> So _that's _what you mean by "CF". I deciphered it as Canadian Football.


That would be CFL, and occasionally the NFL uses it for "recruiting".


----------



## Vaneyes

Hurry-up O, a thing of the past?

Now, if we could only get rid of challenges. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...t-bielema-backed-committee-proposal-slow-rule


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Hurry-up O, a thing of the past?
> 
> Now, if we could only get rid of challenges.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...t-bielema-backed-committee-proposal-slow-rule


Challenges are momentary delays compared to the commercials every 3 or 4 minutes of game time.


----------



## Vaneyes

It doesn't hafta be, if or or, get rid of commercials, too.


----------

